# चिकित्सा > आयुर्वेदिक चिकित्सा >  कबसुर कुड़िनीर (கபசுர குடிநீர்): एक दक्षिण भारतीय इम्युनिटी बूस्टर सिद्धा औषधि

## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

कबसुर कुड़िनीर (கபசுர குடிநீர்) एक दक्षिण भारतीय इम्युनिटी बूस्टर सिद्धा औषधि है जिसे अब कोरोना से लड़ने के लिए भी उपयोगी माना गया है।

----------


## superidiotonline

१९ जून, २०२० को दक्षिण भारत के एक प्रतिष्ठित अँग्रेज़ी समाचार-पत्र *'द हिन्दू'* में *कबसुर कुड़िनीर (கபசுர குடிநீர்)* के प्रभाव पर एक समाचार प्रकाशित किया गया जो निम्नवत् है-

*Siddha research papers throw light on efficacy of ‘Kabasura kudineer’ in managing COVID-19*



_Neelankarai Police distributing Kabasura Kudineer to public as a preventive measure against Coronavirus at Periyar Salai, Palavakkam, Chennai on June 09, 2020. | Photo Credit: M. Karunakaran_

PTI

CHENNAI 19 JUNE 2020 14:24 IST
UPDATED: 19 JUNE 2020 14:37 IST

*The ingredients are powdered and mixed with water, then boiled to make a decoction of one-fourth of its initial volume.*

With a global race on to find a cure for the deadly coronavirus, teams of Siddha doctors in Tamil Nadu who dug deep into the traditional system of medicine have found ‘kabasura kudineer’ a herbal concoction to be effective in managing COVID-19 cases.

----------


## superidiotonline

At least two research papers in Siddha, including one after the novel Coronavirus began to spread in Tamil Nadu in early March this year, claim kabasura kudineer is effective in managing the COVID-19 positive persons.

----------


## superidiotonline

Kabasura kudineer is a herbal concoction, comprising dry ingredients of ginger, pippali, clove, cirukancori root, mulli root, kadukkai, ajwain and many other herbs.

----------


## superidiotonline

The ingredients are powdered and mixed with water, then boiled to make a decoction of one-fourth of its initial volume.

Incidentally, the Tamil Nadu government has also been promoting its consumption to boost immunity, although it has made it clear that it is not a medicine to treat COVID-19.

----------


## superidiotonline

A study on two groups of COVID-19 positive cases both primary and secondary contacts, numbering 84 in nearby Vellore claim the study may be taken as a preliminary evidence of the protection offered by the herbal drink and its prophylactic effect in high risk COVID-19 cases.

The study by Dr. V. Vikramkumar, Assistant Medical Officer (Siddha), Tirupattur district, S. Ganesh, Director, Directorate of Indian Medicine and Homeopathy in Tamil Nadu, M.P. Sivanarul, Tirupattur District Collector, P. Parthiban, Joint Director, Directorate of Indian Medicine and Homeopathy, Tamil Nadu, and others was conducted in April.

----------


## superidiotonline

It found that those who received kabasura kudineer intervention tested negative for COVID-19 on April 6, 2020 and those not administered the herbal concoction tested positive.

From the chisquare test analysis and graphical interpretation it emerged that there is an association between the intake of the concoction and the patients’ health status, according to the study.

----------


## superidiotonline

Kabasura kudineer was distributed to 42 patients in quarantine facility at Agraharam in Tirupattur district.

At another facility in Jamiya College of Ambur taluk in the same district, Kabasura kudineer intervention was not resorted to for the subjects.

They were quarantined on April 1, 2020 and special attention was given to both groups.

No home-made food was given to them, but only that prepared and given by a supervision team.

----------


## superidiotonline

For the treatment group, 60 ml of the concoction was administered daily after food to adults and 15 ml to children for 14 days.

Both groups comprised 42 patients each and their ages ranged between 3 and 70 years. All patients were quarantined on April 1, 2020.

A five-year-old male child in this group got relieved from dry cough after drinking four doses of kabasura kudineer under adult supervision.

----------


## superidiotonline

Further, 10 patients got immediate relief from mild tiredness after the intake. No adverse effects were reported, according to the study.

Swabs for PCR for six cases (direct positive contact) on April 6 showed negative. Repeat sample tests on April 20 also showed negative results.

----------


## superidiotonline

Secondary contacts tested on April 11, too, were negative. However they didnt develop any symptoms and no repeat tests were done.

In the control group all the cases were tested on April 6 and five primary contacts out of 42 tested positive and the others negative.

After 14 days quarantine period all others (secondary contacts) were out of symptoms and therefore no second testing was done for these cases.

----------


## superidiotonline

Immediately after the COVID-19 pandemic was first reported from Wuhan, China, in December 2019, a team of Siddha doctors took up research on kabasura kudineer and Thonthasura Kudineer — the two Siddha formulations used against fevers due to respiratory infections.

Siddha medicine classifies disease and disorders into 4,448 types and has remedies for more than 64 types of fevers.

----------


## superidiotonline

In a paper published in the Asian Journal of Pharmaceutical Research and Health Care in January this year, K. Pitchiah Kumar, State Licensing Authority, Directorate of Indian Medicine, Government of Tamil Nadu, K. Meenakshi Sundaram, Sanjeev Biomedical Research Centre and M.S. Ramasamy, through their study, demonstrated kabasura kudineer could be a potential Siddha medicine for COVID-19, provided further preclinical and clinical confirmatory studies were conducted.

----------


## superidiotonline

Kabasura kudineer contained more active phyto constituents, the higher activity than in Thontha sura kudineer was observed, in the study on silico evidence for Corona Viral Drug.

Meanwhile, two pilot studies conducted in May and June 2020 by the National Institute of Siddha, Tambaram, here and SRM Medical College Hospital and Research Centre on the herbal concoction revealed that 99 per cent COVID-19 cases turned negative within five days.
--------------------
Courtesy: The Hindu

----------


## superidiotonline

वस्तुतः *कबसुर कुड़िनीर (கபசுர குடிநீர்)* *भारत गणराज्य* के एक दक्षिण भारतीय प्रान्त *तमिलनाडु* की शास्त्रीय चिकित्सा पद्धति *'सिद्धा'* की एक औषधि है जिसमें १५ विभिन्न जड़ी-बूटियों का मिश्रण होता है।

----------


## superidiotonline

*कबसुर कुड़िनीर (கபசுர குடிநீர்)* के निर्माण में प्रयुक्त होने वाली जड़ी-बूटियों का विवरण निम्नवत् है-

*१. सोंठ
२. पिप्पली
३. लौंग
४. बिच्छू (बिछुआ, बढन्त, पीतपर्णी या दुःस्पर्श)
५. अकरकरा
६. कोकिलाक्ष (तालमखाना)
७. हरीतकी (हरड़)
८. वासा (अडूसा)
९. अजवायन
१०. कूठ 
११. गुडूची (गिलोय)
१२. भारंगी
१३. कालमेघ
१४. पाठा
१५. मोथा (मुस्ता)*

----------


## superidiotonline

उपरोक्त १५ जड़ी-बूटियों को समभाग में मिलाकर पीसकर *कबसुर कुड़िनीर (கபசுர குடிநீர்)* चूर्ण तैयार कर लिया जाता है। कुछ दवा निर्माता ३३ जड़ी-बूटियों को मिलाकर *कबसुर कुड़िनीर (கபசுர குடிநீர்)* चूर्ण तैयार करते हैं, किन्तु बाकी १८ जड़ी-बूटियों का विवरण उपलब्ध न होने के कारण यहाँ नहीं दिया जा रहा है।

----------


## superidiotonline

भारत सरकार के आयुष मंत्रालय ने *कोविड-१९* के लिए 'सिद्धा' चिकित्सा पद्धति के चिकित्सकों के मार्गदर्शन हेतु एक दिशानिर्देशिका प्रकाशित की है जिसमें *कबसुर कुड़िनीर (கபசுர குடிநீர்)* का उल्लेख किया गया है।

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

*नेटमेड्स डॉट काम* के अनुसार ५-१० ग्राम *कबसुर कुड़िनीर (கபசுர குடிநீர்)* चूर्ण को २०० मिली० पानी में डालकर धीमी आँच पर ५० मिली० पानी शेष बचने तक उबालने के बाद छानकर काढ़ा तैयार कर लिया जाता है। सामान्यतः एक दिन की खुराक़ २५-५० मिली० काढ़ा दिन में दो बार है तथा इस काढ़े को 'सिद्धा' चिकित्सक के परामर्श के अनुसार ६ से १२ सप्ताह तक लिया जा सकता है। बता दें कि आयुष मंत्रालय द्वारा प्रकाशित दिशानिर्देशिका के अनुसार खाना खाने के बाद ६० मिली० काढ़ा दिन में दो बार लिया जाना चाहिए।

----------


## superidiotonline

सन्दर्भवश यहाँ पर बताते चलें कि आयुष मंत्रालय ने इम्यूनिटी बढ़ाने के लिए रोज़ाना एक आयुर्वेदिक काढ़ा पीने का सुझाव दिया है। इस काढ़े का उपयोग उत्तर भारत में किया जा रहा है।

_इम्यूनिटी बढ़ाने के लिए रोजाना पिएं ये आयुर्वेदिक काढ़ा, आयुष मंत्रालय ने बताया क्या है बनाने का सही तरीका

लाइव हिन्दुस्तान टीम, नई दिल्ली

Last Modified: Tue, Jun 09 2020. 21:12 IST

कोरोना नाम के इस वायरस से छुटकारा पाने के लिए विश्वभर के डॉक्टर वैक्सीन की खोज में लगे हुए हैं। लेकिन जब तक इसकी दवा की खोज न कर ली जाए डॉक्टरों की लोगों को सलाह है कि वो कोविड-19 के संक्रमण से बचने के लिए अपनी इम्यूनिटी अच्छी करने के उपाय करते रहें। बात जब इम्यूनिटी बढ़ाने की या अच्छी करने की होती है तो लोगों के दिमाग में सबसे पहले आयुर्वेदिक काढ़े (Ayurvedic Kadha) का ख्याल आता है।_

----------


## superidiotonline

_आयुर्वेदिक काढ़े की मदद से आप नेचुरल तरीके से अपनी इम्यूनिटी बढ़ा सकते हैं। (Naturally Boost Immunity) हाल ही में आयुष मंत्रालय ने भी इम्यूनिटी बढ़ाने के लिए लोगों को काढ़ा पीने की सलाह दी थी। जिसके लिए आयुष मंत्रालय ने राज्यों को काढ़ा बनाने का तरीका बताते हुए कई प्रकार के इम्युनिटी बूस्टर टिप्स भी दिए थे।_

----------


## superidiotonline

_आयुष मंत्रालय ने इम्यूनिटी अच्छी करने के लिए लोगों को एक खास आयुर्वेदिक काढ़े का नुस्खा बताया है जिसे रोजाना पीने से व्यक्ति की इम्यूनिटी में सुधार होगा और उसका शरीर कोविड-19 के संक्रमण से लड़ने में सक्षम बना रहेगा। तो देर किस बात की आइए जानते हैं क्या है इस काढ़े को बनाने का सही और आसान तरीका।_

----------


## superidiotonline

_काढ़ा बनाने का तरीका

सबसे पहले काढ़ा बनाने के लिए आप चार भाग तुलसी के पत्ते, दो भाग दालचीनी, दो भाग सोंठ और एक भाग कृष्ण मरीच लें। इनका मोटा पाउडर बना लें और 3 ग्राम का टी-बैग या 500 मिलिग्राम पाउडर की गोलियां बना लें। इसे 150 मिलीलीटर उबले पानी में घोल कर चाय की तरह दिन में एक या दो बार पिएं।_
--------------
साभार: लाइव हिन्दुस्तान

----------


## superidiotonline

_प्रतिरोधक क्षमता बढ़ाने के एक से एक प्राकृतिक उपाय हैं आयुर्वेद में

लखनऊ, आयुर्वेद में रोग प्रतिरोधक क्षमता बढ़ाने के एक से एक नायाब प्राकृतिक तरीके मौजूद हैं । इन्हीं में से एक प्रमुख है आयुष क्वाथ यानि काढ़ा, लेकिन यह तभी सबसे अधिक फायदेमंद साबित हो सकता है जब इसमें प्रयुक्त होने वाली सामग्री की मात्रा सही हो । इसके अलावा च्यवनप्राश और गोल्डन मिल्क (दूध-हल्दी) भी कोरोना वायरस समेत तमाम ऐसी संक्रामक बीमारियों से लड़ने की ताकत देते हैं जो कि रोग प्रतिरोधक क्षमता कमजोर होने के चलते लोगों को घेर लेती हैं । राष्ट्रीय स्वास्थ्य मिशन-उत्तर प्रदेश की आयुष इकाई के महाप्रबंधक डॉ. रामजी वर्मा का कहना है कि रोग प्रतिरोधक शक्ति बढ़ाने के लिए आयुष क्वाथ (काढ़ा) को चार प्रमुख औषधीय जड़ी-बूटियों-तुलसी की पत्ती, दालचीनी, सोंठ और कृष्ण मरीच (काली मिर्च) मिलाकर तैयार करना सबसे उपयुक्त रहता है।_

----------


## superidiotonline

_इसके लिए तुलसी पत्ती चार भाग, दालचीनी दो भाग, सोंठ दो भाग और काली मिर्च का एक भाग होना सबसे उपयुक्त होता है । काढ़ा बनाने के लिए सबसे पहले सभी सूखी सामग्रियों से मोटा पाउडर बना लें, तीन ग्राम की पाउच या टी बैग बनाएं या 500 मिलीग्राम पाउडर की गोली बनाएं । 150 मिलीलीटर उबले पानी में इसे घोलकर चाय की तरह एक या दो बार सेवन कर सकते हैं । स्वाद के लिए इसमें गुड़/द्राक्षा/नींबू का रस मिला सकते हैं । इसके अलावा सुबह 10 ग्राम (एक चम्मच) च्यवनप्राश का सेवन करना भी सेहत के लिए फायदेमंद होता है। मधुमेह रोगियों को शुगर फ्री च्यवनप्राश लेना चाहिए।_

----------


## superidiotonline

_बरतें जरूरी सावधानी: इसके अलावा कोरोना वायरस से बचने के लिए जब भी बाहर निकलें मुंह व नाक को मास्क/गमछा/रूमाल या स्कार्फ से अच्छी तरह अवश्य ढकें । हाथों को बार-बार साबुन-पानी से धोते रहें और नाक व मुंह को न छुएं । एक दूसरे से दो गज की दूरी रखना भी बहुत जरूरी है । यही छोटे-छोटे उपाय करके कोरोना को मात दी जा सकती है।_
----------------------
साभार: पत्रिका

----------


## superidiotonline

यहाँ पर यह भी बता दें कि *मध्यप्रदेश आयुष विभाग* ने भी एक आयुर्वेदिक काढ़ा तैयार किया है जिसका नाम *'आरोग्य कसायम काढ़ा'* है।

_आयुर्वेदिक काढ़े से हार रहा कोरोना वायरस, 90 लोगों ने पिया, एक भी नहीं हुआ संक्रमित

Updated: | Tue, 09 Jun 2020 05:49 AM (IST)

शशिकांत तिवारी, भोपाल। जिस कोरोना का इलाज अभी तक पूरी दुनिया नहीं खोज पाई है वह आयुर्वेदिक काढ़े से परास्त हो रहा है। जिन्होंने काढ़ा पी लिया उन्हें कोराना वायरस बीमार नहीं कर पा रहा है। उधर, जो बीमार हैं वह भी जल्दी स्वस्थ हो रहे हैं। यह दावा मध्यप्रदेश आयुष विभाग का है। विभाग की तरफ से प्रदेश के 24 जिलों के 98 अस्पतालों व क्वारंटाइन सेंटरों में यह काढ़ा संक्रमितों के संपर्क में आए लोगों और पॉजिटिव मरीजों को क्लीनिकल ट्रायल के तौर पर दिया जा रहा है। सात तरह की दवाओं के मिश्रण से यह काढ़ा तैयार किया जाता है। संभागीय आयुष अधिकारी डॉ. सुनील कुलश्रेष्ठ का कहना है कि इससे प्रतिरोधक क्षमता बढ़ती है। बता दें कि एम्स भोपाल में भी प्रतिरोधक क्षमता बढ़ाने की दवा माइकोबैक्टीरियम डब्ल्यू का ट्रायल कोरोना मरीजों पर किया जा रहा है। इसके भी अच्छे नतीजे सामने आ रहे हैं।_

----------


## superidiotonline

_भोपाल के राजीव गांधी प्रौद्योगिकी विश्वविद्यालय (आरजीपीवी) के हॉस्टल में मई में 98 लोगों को क्वारंटाइन किया गया था। यह सभी संक्रमित के सीधे संपर्क में आए थे। कोरोना की जांच होने पर इनमें आठ संक्रमित पाए गए थे। बाकी 90 लोगों को 13 मई से 22 मई के बीच आयुर्वेदिक काढ़ा दिया गया। ट्रायल में शामिल आयुर्वेद विशेषज्ञ डॉ. शशांक झा ने कहा कि काढ़ा पीने वाले 90 लोगों में एक भी पॉजिटिव नहीं आया।_

----------


## superidiotonline

_भोपाल के पंडित खुशीलाल शर्मा सरकारी आयुर्वेद कॉलेज के प्राचार्य डॉ. उमेश शुक्ला ने बताया कि अभी तक क्वारंटाइन सेंटरों में 970 लोगों को यह दवा दी गई है। यह सभी वे लोग थे जो संक्रमित व्यक्ति के सीधे संपर्क में आए थे और हाई रिस्क में थे। कोरोना की जांच में इनमें 831 लोग संक्रमित होने से बच गए। इसी तरह अस्पतालों में भर्ती 981 मरीजों को यह दवा दी गई। इनमें से 952 स्वस्थ हो चुके हैं। कई तो ऐसे हैं जो पॉजिटिव आने के 10 दिन के भीतर ही नेगेटिव हो गए।_

----------


## superidiotonline

_मेडिकल कॉलेज के डॉक्टर-नर्स भी पी रहे काढ़ा

गांधी मेडिकल कॉलेज, भोपाल के कोरोना वार्ड, सैंपलिंग व कोरोना मरीजों के इलाज में लगे अन्य लोगों को मिलाकर 200 स्वास्थ्यकर्मी प्रतिरोधक क्षमता बढ़ाने के लिए यह काढ़ा पी रहे हैं। इन्होंने आयुष विभाग को इसके लिए लिखित सहमति भी दी है। अस्पताल के अधीक्षक डॉ. एके श्रीवास्तव ने कहा कि प्रतिरोधक क्षमता अच्छी रहे इसलिए यह दवा ली जा रही है।

सीटीआरआई में कराएंगे पंजीयन

भोपाल के पं. खुशीलाल शर्मा आयुर्वेद कॉलेज के प्राचार्य डॉ. उमेश शुक्ला ने बताया कि ट्रायल के लिए प्रदेश सरकार से मंजूरी मिल चुकी है। कॉलेज की एथिकल कमेटी की बैठक में भी पहले मंजूरी मिल चुकी है। इस कमेटी में मेडिकल कॉलेज के विशेषज्ञ भी होते हैं। उन्होंने बताया कि क्लीनिकल ट्रायल रजिस्ट्री इंडिया (सीटीआरआई) में भी इसके लिए पंजीयन कराया जाएगा। ट्रायल पूरा होने पर पूरा ब्यौरा तैयार किया जाएगा। इसके बाद भी नतीजों के बारे में अंतिम रूप से कुछ कहा जा सकता है। हां, शुरुआती स्तर पर अच्छे नतीजे आ रहे हैं।_

----------


## superidiotonline

_इन दवाओं का बनता है काढ़ा

- मरिच (काली मिर्च), पिप्पली, शुण्ठी (सोंठ), हरीतकी (हरड़), गिलोय, कालमेघ और मुलेठी (यष्टिमधु)

- मात्रा- 200 ग्राम पानी में उबालकर सुबह-शाम 10 दिन तक लेना होता है काढ़ा__
--------------------
साभार: नई दुनिया_

----------


## superidiotonline

अब पढ़िए *मध्यप्रदेश आयुष विभाग* द्वारा निर्मित *'आरोग्य कसायम काढ़ा'* पर प्रकाशित एक और समाचार-

_कोरोना का 'काल' है ये आयुर्वेदिक काढ़ा, एमपी आयुष विभाग का दावा

By: Shailendra Sharma

Published: 23 Jun 2020, 03:04 PM IST

पूरी दुनिया में तबाही मचा रहे कोरोना वायरस (Corona Virus) से जुड़ी एक बड़ी खबर मध्यप्रदेश (Madhya Pradesh) से आई है, आयुष विभाग (Ayush Department) का दावा है कि उसने कोरोना (Corona) को हराने वाला काढ़ा (Kadha) बनाया है...

भोपाल. दुनियाभर में सैकड़ों लोगों की जान लेने वाले कोरोना वायरस (Corona Virus) को हराया जा सकता है। भारत की हजारों साल पुरानी आयुर्वेद पद्धति (Ayurved) में कोरोना को हराने की ताकत है और आयुर्वेदिक काढ़े (Ayurvedic Kadha) को पीकर अब तक हजारों लोग स्वस्थ्य भी हो चुके हैं। ये दावा है मध्यप्रदेश आयुष विभाग का । मध्यप्रदेश सरकार के आयुष विभाग ने दावा किया है कि कोरोना संक्रमित मरीजों को जो काढ़ा उसकी तरफ से पिलाया जा रहा है उसके काफी अच्छे रिजल्ट आ रहे हैं और अब तक हजारों मरीज कोरोना को हराकर घर लौट चुके हैं।_

----------


## superidiotonline

_'आरोग्य कसायम काढ़ा' से ठीक हो रहा कोरोना

मध्यप्रदेश आयुष विभाग के कमिश्नर एमके अग्रवाल का दावा है कि आयुष विभाग की तरफ से बनाया गया 'आरोग्य कसायम काढ़ा' कोरोना के मरीजों के लिए काफी लाभदायक साबित हो रहा है। बीते एक महीने से इस काढ़े को आयुष विभाग प्रदेश के 31 जिलों के 133 कोविट केयर सेंटर और क्वारंटीन सेंटर में इसका प्रयोग कर रहा है। रोजाना मरीजों को ये काढ़ा पिलाया जा रहा है और कोविड सेंटर्स में भर्ती 3 हजार 427 मरीजों में से 3 हजार 343 मरीज ठीक होकर घर चले गए हैं।_

----------


## superidiotonline

_7 जड़ी बूटियों से बना काढ़ा

जिस आरोग्य कसायम काढ़े से कोरोना को हराने का दावा मध्यप्रदेश आयुष विभाग की ओर से किया जा रहा है उस काढ़े को सात जड़ी बूटियों से बनाया गया है। आरोग्य कसायम काढ़े में भूम्यामलकी, यष्टिमधु (मुलेठी), मरिच (काली मिर्च), पिप्पली, हरीतकी (हरड़), गुडूची (गिलोय) और शुण्ठी (सोंठ) जड़ी बूटियों को मिलाया गया है।_

----------


## superidiotonline

_केन्द्र सरकार ने भी दी बधाई

आयुष विभाग के दावे और काढ़े के सकारात्मक परिणामों को लेकर कोरोना को हराने की उम्मीद जागी है और केन्द्र सरकार ने तक इसके लिए प्रदेश के आयुष विभाग को बधाई दी है। बधाई के साथ ही केन्द्र सरकार ने आयुष विभाग को काढ़े के साथ ही कोरोना को लेकर नए प्रयोग करने के लिए भी कहा है। केन्द्र सरकार की ओर से बधाई देने के बाद प्रदेश के स्वास्थ्य मंत्री नरोत्तम मिश्रा ने भी आयुष विभाग की तारीफ की है और जनता से अपील की है कि काढ़े का प्रयोग दैनिक दिनचर्या में भी करें।_ 
-----------------------
साभार: पत्रिका

----------


## superidiotonline

यहाँ पर यह बात ध्यान देने योग्य है कि 'नई दुनिया' और 'पत्रिका' में प्रकाशित *'आरोग्य कसायम काढ़ा'* की 7 जड़ी-बूटियों की सूची में अन्तर है। 'नई दुनिया' में 'कालमेघ' का उल्लेख है जबकि 'पत्रिका' में 'कालमेघ' के स्थान पर 'भूम्यामलकी' का उल्लेख किया गया है। कालमेघ और भूम्यामलकी- दोनों अलग-अलग जड़ी-बूटियाँ हैं। पाठकों को भ्रम न हो, इसलिए हमने सच्चाई की जाँच-पड़ताल की। इस बारे में अन्तर्जाल में कायदे से खोदने पर पता चला कि 'नई दुनिया' को छोड़कर अन्य सभी ऑनलाइन समाचार-पत्रों में 'भूम्यामलकी' का ही उल्लेख किया गया है। अतः यह निर्विवाद रूप से स्पष्ट हुआ कि *'आरोग्य कसायम काढ़ा'* में 'भूम्यामलकी' का ही उपयोग होता है।

----------


## superidiotonline

यहाँ पर इस बात का उल्लेख करना भी आवश्यक है कि केवल जड़ी-बूटियों की बड़ी संख्या के आधार पर यह नहीं समझ लेना चाहिए कि *कबसुर कुड़िनीर (கபசுர குடிநீர்)* सर्वश्रेष्ठ काढ़ा है, क्योंकि आयुष मंत्रालय की दिशानिर्देशिका के अनुसार *कबसुर कुड़िनीर (கபசுர குடிநீர்)* के अतिरिक्त *निलावेम्बु कुड़िनीर (நிலவேம்பு குடிநீர்)* और *विषसुर कुड़िनीर (விஷசுர குடிநீர்)* का काढ़ा उपयोग करने की भी सलाह दी गई है।

----------


## superidiotonline

बता दें कि *निलावेम्बु कुड़िनीर (நிலவேம்பு குடிநீர்)* में ९ प्रकार की जड़ी-बूटियाँ समान मात्रा में मिलाई जाती हैं। इन जड़ी-बूटियों का विवरण निम्नवत् है-

*१. कालमेघ
२. सुगन्धबाला (नेत्रबाला)
३. खसखस (खस)
४. चन्दन
५. पटोल (परवल)
६. मोथा
७. सोंठ
८. काली मिर्च
९. पित्त पापड़ा*

----------


## superidiotonline

इसी प्रकार *विषसुर कुड़िनीर (விஷசுர குடிநீர்)* में भी ९ प्रकार की विभिन्न जड़ी-बूटियाँ समान मात्रा में मिलाई जाती हैं। इन जड़ी-बूटियों का विवरण निम्नवत् है-

*१. नीम की छाल
२. मुलेठी
३. चन्दन
४. सोंठ
५. नील (नील पत्ती)
६. काली मिर्च
७. सुगन्धबाला (नेत्रबाला)
८. इलायची
९. कृष्णसारिवा (अनंतमूल)*

----------


## superidiotonline

यहाँ पर यह भी बता दें कि *निलावेम्बु कुड़िनीर (நிலவேம்பு குடிநீர்)* एक विवादास्पद काढ़ा है। आइए जानते हैं कि यह विवाद क्या है? 

_What is Nilavembu Kudineer controversy?

Nilavembu Kudineer is a herbal drug comprising nine ingredients in equal measure. The primary ingredient of the drug -- nilavembu (andrographis paniculata)--is a small plant that is said to have antipyretic, anti-inflammatory and anti-analgesic properties and several other health benefits.

New Delhi |
Updated: October 25, 2017 1:50:40 pm

As Tamil Nadu grapples with dengue outbreak, the controversy over the use of a herbal drug, Nilavembu Kudineer, for prevention and treatment of the disease is growing.  The state government has endorsed the use of Nilavembu Kudineer for fever management, including dengue, as well as for improving immunity. At the same time, actor Kamal Haasan advised people against using the drug till the time its efficacy is proved, following which a police complaint was filed against him._

----------


## superidiotonline

_What is Nilavembu Kudineer?

Nilavembu Kudineer is a herbal drug comprising nine ingredients in equal measure. The primary ingredient of the drug — nilavembu (andrographis paniculata)–is a small plant that is said to have antipyretic, anti-inflammatory and anti-analgesic properties and several other health benefits. Under Siddha treatment, it is prescribed for all types of fevers and also for body aches. It is consumed as a drink mixed in measures prescribed by Siddha medical practitioners._

----------


## superidiotonline

_Controversy surrounding Nilavembu Kudineer

Usage of Nilavembu Kudineer was approved by former Tamil Nadu Chief Minister late J Jayalalithaa during her term in office for treating dengue and chikungunya. Some researchers claimed the drug was not completely safe and could have side-effects like infertility. However, state health minister Vijaybhaskar quashed all such claims and said it has been scientifically proven that the Nilavembu decoction can treat fevers like dengue and chikungunya._

----------


## superidiotonline

_Actor Kamal Hasaan’s tweet last week whipped a controversy when he raised concerns about the possible side effects of the drug.  “It’s not that the research should be done by allopathics. The traditionalists should also have done it. It is traditional for medicines to have side effects,” he posted._

----------


## superidiotonline

_What does research say?

According to allopathic scientific research, there is no cure for fevers like dengue and standard treatment is essentially management of fever and symptoms till the body recovers from the ailment.

US-based Memorial Sloan Kettering Cancer Centre found “Andrographis possesses antibacterial, antioxidant, anti-inflammatory, anticancer, and immunostimulating properties. Either alone, or in combination with other herbs, andrographis has been shown to reduce the duration and severity of upper respiratory infections such as those associated with the common cold or flu. Andrographis extract may benefit patients with ulcerative colitis. It also reduced symptoms of rheumatoid arthritis. However, patients should use caution before using this herb as it may interact with many drugs.”_

----------


## superidiotonline

_It also found that if a patient is on chemotherapy drugs, antiplatelets or anticoagulents, blood pressure drugs, Andrographis would interfere with the medicines the patient is taking.

MSKCC research found common side effects to be headache, fatigue, allergic reactions, lymph node pain, nausea, diarrhea, altered taste etc._

----------


## superidiotonline

_Drug in high demand

The Government Siddha Medical College Hospital has, meanwhile, provided nilavembu kudineer chooranam to over 8.6 lakh people through its outpatient department, according to a report. The drug is available in a powdered form which is made into a concoction with water.

The Tamil Nadu Medicinal Plant Farms and Herbal Medicine Corporation Limited is reportedly selling the medicine at GSMC. It is also being sold on call with doorstep delivery options._
------------------
Courtesy: The Indian Express

----------


## superidiotonline

वैसे एक शोध के अनुसार *निलावेम्बु कुड़िनीर (நிலவேம்பு குடிநீர்)* से बने काढ़े को सुरक्षित बताया गया है।

_Nilavembu kudineer kills dengue virus, protects from chikungunya

R. Prasad
02 FEBRUARY 2019 17:01 IST
UPDATED: 02 FEBRUARY 2019 17:03 IST

The siddha drug showed significant antiviral activity, immuno-modulation

Under in vitro conditions, nilavembu kudineer (a Siddha medicine) was found to provide protection against chikungunya virus while it was effective as a treatment during acute phase of dengue infection. Dengue subtype-2, which is the most prevalent subtype in India, was used for testing the formulation. There was significant antiviral activity of the formulation at 3% of human dose onwards. Currently, there is no treatment for dengue and chikungunya._

----------


## superidiotonline

_The Tamil Nadu government had distributed nilavembu kudineer concoction to treat people infected with dengue during the outbreak in late 2017.

Mode of action

A team of researchers led by Sujatha Sunil from the International Centre for Genetic Engineering and Biotechnology (ICGEB), Delhi found that the nilavembu kudineer formulation was modulating the host response in the case of both chikungunya and dengue virus but in a different manner. The mode of action of the concoction is antiviral in the case of dengue while immuno-modulatory in chikungunya infection. “The reason why we say the formulation is immuno-modulatory is because of the way nilavembu kudineer acts upon viral infections in different types of cells,” says Dr. Sunil. However, the mode of action of the formulation on immuno-modulation is yet to be understood._

----------


## superidiotonline

_To study the antiviral activity, the researchers tested the formulation on monocytes and macrophages in the case of dengue and epithelial kidney cells for chikungunya virus. “The monocytes and macrophages are the primary sites of infection in the case of dengue. And kidney is the secondary site of infection by chikungunya virus,” says Jaspreet Jain from the vector Borne Diseases Group at ICGEB and first author of a paper published in the Journal of Ayurveda and Integrative Medicine. The primary site of infection of chikungunya virus is fibroblasts before the virus enters the blood stream and then to different organs._

----------


## superidiotonline

_“The joints are the worst affected due to chikungunya virus infection. But we don’t have primary joint cell lines to test the formulation at this point,” says Dr. Sunil.

Safety studies

Safety studies showed that nilavembu kudineer concoction was non-toxic starting from 3% (about 1.8 milligram per millilitre) of human dose. However, the researchers found that andrographis, which is the active ingredient of nilavembu kudineer, when used alone was extremely toxic at 3% of human dose. Human dose is prepared by mixing 5 grams of nilavembu kudineer in 240 ml of water. It is then boiled and reduced to 30 ml and consumed._

----------


## superidiotonline

_“This shows that nilavembu kudineer as a formulation is safe for use in humans,” Dr. Sunil says. “The cytotoxicity of andrographis reduces drastically when given as a concoction with other ingredients of nilavembu kudineer.” The nilavembu kudineer herbal concoction is made by mixing nine ingredients in equal measure.

“The importance of herbal medicines lies in the fact that they use plant as a whole. This is important because if the modern concepts are used in alternative medicine and only active component is separated, then it will cease to act as a herbal medicine and will plainly act as a chemical drug which can be highly toxic/hazardous to the human body,” the paper notes._

----------


## superidiotonline

_“Based on the results of our study we see the formulation working well for dengue and chikungunya infections especially during outbreak conditions,” she says.

Based on the positive results from in vitro studies, the researchers are in the process of studying the safety and mode of action of the formulation using mice models.__
----------------
Courtesy: The Hindu_

----------


## superidiotonline

वैसे तो इम्युनिटी बढ़ाने के लिए आयुष मंत्रालय द्वारा सुझाव दिए गए काढ़े *'आयुष क्वाथ'* में प्रयुक्त की जाने वाली सामग्री- तुलसी, लौंग, सोंठ और दालचीनी के बारे में भी एक विवादास्पद लेख अन्तर्जाल में प्रकाशित हुआ है जो निम्नवत् है-

_फ़ैक्ट-चेक: आयुष क्वाथ या काढ़ा COVID-19 से लड़ने के लिए इम्यूनिटी ‘बूस्ट’ नहीं करता

14th August 2020

Dr. Sharfaroz Satani Dr. Sumaiya Shaikh

आयुष मंत्रालय ने 24 अप्रैल, 2020 को कोविड-19 महामारी के लिए एक औषधीय उत्पाद आयुष क्वाथ का प्रमोशन किया था. कहा गया था कि यह कोरोना से लड़ने के लिए रोग प्रतिरोधक क्षमता बढ़ाने का काम करेगा. मंत्रालय ने राज्य व केंद्रशासित सरकारों से आग्रह किया था कि वे आयुष लाइसेंसिंग नियामकों को निर्देश जारी करें, ताकि आयुष क्वाथ औषधि बनाने में रुचि रखने वाले सभी लाइसेंस धारकों (आयुर्वेद/सिद्ध/यूनानी आदि ) को इसके उत्पादन की अनुमति मिल सके._

----------


## superidiotonline

_आयुष क्वाथ बनाने के लिए जिन जड़ी-बूटियों का इस्तेमाल रिकमेंड किया जाता है वो इस प्रकार हैं –

1. तुलसी (Ocimum sanctum) के पत्ते – 4 भाग
2. दालचीनी (Cinnamomum zeylanicum) – 2 भाग
3. अदरक (Zingiber officinale) – 2 भाग
4. काली मिर्च के (Piper nigrum) दाने -1 भाग

इसके बाद 4 जुलाई, 2020 को केन्द्रीय आयुष मंत्री श्रीपद नाइक ने नोवल कोरोना वायरस संक्रमण से लड़ने के लिए दो इम्यूनिटी बूस्टर्स, आयुष क्वाथ और गिलोय चाय का लोकार्पण किया जिसे मुंबई के विभा नेचुरल प्रोडक्ट्स नाम की कंपनी ने बनाया है._

----------


## superidiotonline

_इसके बाद कई लोग इस काढ़े का अपना वर्ज़न ईज़ाद करने में लगे हैं और औषधि बाज़ार ने आयुष क्वाथ के कई जेनेरिक (साधारण) उत्पाद बनाये और बेचे. एक दवा उत्पादक न्यूट्रिली ने आयुष क्वाथ की बोतल पर ‘कोविड-19’ का लेबल भी लगाया था.

बैद्यनाथ के एक विज्ञापन में दावा किया गया था कि आयुष क्वाथ के तुलसी और दालचीनी जैसे अंश इम्यूनिटी बढ़ाते हैं. ‘कूडोस आयुर्वेद’ नामक कंपनी ने अपने विज्ञापन में दावा किया कि अधिक समय तक उपयोग करने से न कोई साइड इफ़ेक्ट, न ही कोई संक्रमण होगा. नेचुरोवेदा ने अपने विज्ञापन में लोगों से गले में ख़राश या सर्दी जु़क़ाम होते ही आयुष क्वाथ लेने को कहा._

----------


## superidiotonline

_आयुर्वेद विशेषज्ञ आचार्य मनीष ने भी दावा किया था कि “आयुष क्वाथ कोविड-19 के सभी लक्षणों पर काम करता है.” शुद्धि आयुर्वेद क्लीनिक के प्रोडक्ट पेज पर आयुष मंत्रालय द्वारा रिकमेंड किये गए आयुष क्वाथ के बारे में दावा किया गया है कि “आयुष क्वाथ ही कोविड-19 से लड़ने का इकलौता स्वीकृत और संभव उपाय है.”

दावे 

1. कोविड-19 से बचाव और इलाज के लिए इम्यूनिटी (रोग प्रतिरोधक क्षमता) बूस्ट की जाती है.

2. प्राकृतिक औषधि कोविड-19 संक्रमण से बचाव के लिए इम्यूनिटी बूस्ट करते हैं.

3. आयुष क्वाथ (औषधि) कोविड-19 से लड़ने के लिए इम्यूनिटी प्रदान करता है.

4. आयुष क्वाथ की जड़ी बूटियां कोविड-19 से लड़ने के लिए इम्यूनिटी बूस्ट करती हैं.

5.आयुष क्वाथ के लम्बे समय तक उपयोग से कोई साइड इफ़ेक्ट नहीं है.

नतीजा:

गलत_

----------


## superidiotonline

_फ़ैक्ट-चेक

1. कोविड-19 के कई गंभीर मामलों में इम्यूनिटी बढ़ाने की बजाय उसे दबाया जाता है.

हमारे इम्यून तंत्र के 2 मुख्य भाग हैं, सामान्य/प्राकृतिक और विशिष्ट/अनुकूलिक प्रतिरक्षा. यह ऑल्ट न्यूज़ के पिछले साइंस आर्टिकल में विस्तार से बताया गया था.

रोग के प्रति अपनी इम्यूनिटी बूस्ट करने का क्या मतलब है?

इम्यूनिटी बूस्टर कोई चिकित्सीय शब्द नहीं है. यह आमतौर पर उन सभी खाद्य पदार्थों के लिए इस्तेमाल किया जाता है जिनमें एंटीऑक्सीडेंट क्षमता होती है. यह हमारे संतुलित आहार का ही एक हिस्सा है जो शरीर में इम्यूनिटी और स्वास्थ्य को बनाए रखने में मदद करता है. लेकिन यह हमारे प्राकृतिक प्रतिरक्षा क्षमता से आगे कोई तथाकथित इम्यूनिटी बूस्टर का काम नहीं करते. एक स्वस्थ इम्यून सिस्टम तभी बनता है जब हम संतुलित भोजन करते हैं, पर्याप्त नींद लेते हैं, व्यायाम करते और विटामिन D के लिए आवश्यकता अनुसार धूप लेते हैं. वह भी तब, जब व्यक्ति को इम्यूनिटी से जुड़ा कोई रोग जैसे एड्स, बोन मैरो कैंसर न हो, न ही वह किसी कीमोथेरेपी या स्टेरॉइड्स जैसे इम्यून परिवर्तक इलाज से गुज़र रहा हो.

अत्यधिक सक्रिय इम्यून के कारण एलर्जी और ऑटोइम्यून से जुड़ी बीमारियां होती हैं

इम्यून सिस्टम को बूस्ट करने की बात इस अधूरी धारणा से निकलती है कि हमारा इम्यून सिस्टम सदैव हमारी रक्षा ही करता है. लेकिन ऐसे कई विशेष परिस्थितियों में हमारा वही इम्यून सिस्टम कई बार विभिन्न तरह के विकारों को जन्म दे देता है जो ’हाइपर सेंसटिविटी’ के अंदर गिने जाते हैं. हाइपर सेंसटिविटी विकारों के दौरान हमारी प्रतिरक्षा तंत्र अत्यधिक सक्रिय हो जाती है और हमारे ही शरीर को नुकसान पहुंचाने लगती है. इन विकारों के सबसे बड़े उदाहरण एलर्जिक रिएक्शन हैं जिसमें कुछ विशिष्ट पदार्थों के संपर्क में आते ही हाइपर सेंसटिविटी रिएक्शन हो जाता है. जैसे, मेवे (नट्स एंड ड्राई फ्रूट्स), धूल, फूलों के पराग (पल्लेन) आदि. सोराइसिस, मल्टीपल स्क्लेरोसिस, सिस्टमिक लुपस एरीथमेटोसस आदि ’ऑटो इम्यून’ बीमारियों के कुछ उदाहरण हैं._

----------


## superidiotonline

_कुछ गंभीर कोविड-19 मामलों में इम्यूनिटी बढ़ाने नहीं बल्कि घटाने की ज़रूरत पड़ती है

कोरोना संक्रमण के कई गंभीर मामलों में मरीजों में ‘साइटोकाइन स्टॉर्म’ देखने को मिल रहा है, जो कई युवा और स्वस्थ लोगों की मौत का कारण बन रहा है, जबकि उन्हें पहले से शुगर था ब्लड प्रेशर की कोई भी बीमारी नहीं थी. ‘साइटोकाइंस’ प्रोटीन सिग्नलिंग  करने वाले अणु होते हैं जो इम्यूनिटी और इन्फ्लमेशन में मध्यस्थता और नियंत्रण करते हैं. लेकिन कई संक्रमण और गैर संक्रमण वाले रोगों में रक्त के बहाव में अत्यधिक साइटोकाइंस का प्रवाह होने लगता है. कोविड-19 मामले में साइटोकाइंस के इस तूफ़ान के बाद हमारा इम्यून सिस्टम हमारे शरीर पर ही आघात कर देता है जिससे ARDS (एक्यूट रेस्पिरेटरी डिस्ट्रेस सिंड्रोम) हो जाता है और शरीर के विभिन्न अंग काम करना बंद कर देते हैं. ऐसे गंभीर मामलों में इलाज के दौरान मरीजों के इम्यून सिस्टम को दबाने की कोशिश होती है. इसलिए ऐसी परिस्थिति में डेक्ज़ामेथासोन जैसे स्टेरॉइड्स को देकर इम्यून सिस्टम को दबाकर मरीज़ की कोविड-19 से मौत होने से रोकी जाती है.

अधिकतर कोरोना मरीज खुद ठीक हो जाते हैं और इम्यूनिटी बूस्ट करने से मौतों को नहीं रोका जा सकता

कोविड-19 के अधिकांश मरीज अपने आप ठीक हो जाते हैं और इम्यूनिटी बूस्टर होने का दावा करने वाले उत्पादों का लाभ नहीं होता, कोविड-19 के कई गंभीर मामलों में डेक्ज़ामेथासोन जैसी स्थापित दवाओं के माध्यम से इम्यून सिस्टम को दबाने (बढ़ाने के बजाय) की आवश्यकता होती है।

हालांकि काढ़ा/आयुष क्वाथ के प्रभाव का कोई भी ​​प्रमाण नहीं है, गंभीर कोविड-19 रोगियों की इम्यूनिटी बढ़ाना गलत होगा, जिनमें से कई मरीज़ अतिसक्रिय प्रतिरक्षा प्रणाली की वजह से मर जाते हैं।_

----------


## superidiotonline

_2. क्या ये जड़ी-बूटियां कोरोना वायरस से लड़ने के लिए इम्यूनिटी बूस्ट कर सकते हैं?

केवल अनुकूलिक प्रतिरक्षा तंत्र ही रोगाणुओं के प्रति विशिष्ट होती है. इसलिए सैद्धांतिक रूप से कोविड-19 के प्रति इम्यून सिस्टम को तैयार करने के केवल 2 उपाय हैं. या तो वैक्सीन या पूर्व मरीजों के ऐंटीबॉडीज़ वाला प्लाज़्मा.

न ही प्राकृतिक भोजन/औषधि, और न ही कोई कृत्रिम एंटीवायरल दवा वह इम्यूनिटी पैदा करती है कि हम कोविड-19 के संक्रमण से बच सकें._

----------


## superidiotonline

_3. आयुष क्वाथ (काढ़ा) कोरोना से लड़ने के लिए इम्यूनिटी बूस्ट नहीं करता है

खनाल. पी et. al. (2020) के एक प्रिंटिंग कंप्यूटर सिम्युलेशन स्टडी (मतलब ऐसा शोध जिसमें किसी भी मनुष्य या जानवर पर प्रयोग ना हुआ हो और ना ही उस क्षेत्र के अन्य वैज्ञानिकों ने उसकी समीक्षा की हो) का लक्ष्य आयुष मंत्रालय द्वारा अनुशंसित काढ़े को कोरोना जैसे जानलेवा संक्रमण के खिलाफ इम्यूनिटी बूस्टर के तौर पर स्वीकृति देना है. उन्होंने 6 जड़ी-बूटियों का चुनाव किया जिनमें से 4 का इस्तेमाल आयुष क्वाथ में किया गया है, जो इम्यून सिस्टम के अलग-अलग भागों को नियंत्रित करते हैं. यह शोध केवल कंप्यूटर सिम्युलेशन के द्वारा किया गया और किसी भी सजीव या कोशिका पर कोई भी प्रयोग नहीं किया गया. साफ है कि यह शोध covid-19 के लिए आयुष क्वाथ या काढ़े, किसी के भी प्रभाविकता का प्रमाण नहीं देता.

आयुष क्वाथ फॉर्मूलेशन पर कोई भी शोध नहीं है. यानी कि इसके प्रभाव को लेकर कोई भी वैज्ञानिक स्वीकृति या अवलोकन के बजाय सिर्फ सिद्धांत दिया गया है._

----------


## superidiotonline

_4.आयुष क्वाथ या कोई भी अन्य औषधि covid-19 से लड़ने के लिए इम्यूनिटी बूस्ट नहीं करते

चलिए इन औषधियों से जुड़े पिछले क्लिनिकल ट्रायल के प्रमाणों की मदद से वायरल इंफ़ेक्शन के खिलाफ इनके इम्यूनोमाड्यूले शन (बढ़ाना या घटाना) के प्रभाव को देखते हैं. इम्यूनोमाड्यूले शन का मतलब ऐसे प्रक्रिया से हैं जिसमें इम्यून की प्रतिक्रिया एक वांछिक स्तर पर लाई जाती है, इसमें अति सक्रिय इम्यून रिस्पांस को बढ़ाया या घटाया जा सकता है.

तुलसी 

मोंडल एस. et. al.(2011) ने 22 स्वस्थ वॉलंटियर्स पर एक डबल ब्लाइंडेड कंट्रोल्ड ट्रायल किया था. उन्होंने पाया कि 4 हफ्ते बाद प्लेसिबो (बेअसर पदार्थों से बनी गोली) लेने वालों के मुकाबले तुलसी का रस ग्रहण करने वालों में आईएफएन, IL-4 (साइटोकाइन) और T- हेल्पर कोशिका और NK (सफेद रक्त कोशिका) का स्तर बढ़ गया है. हालांकि स्वस्थ वालंटियर की उपलब्धता के मुकाबले 22 लोगों का सैंपल बहुत छोटा है और इस पर अधिक जानकारी के लिए आगे भी शोध करने की ज़रूरत है. जैसा कि हमने देखा अगर तुलसी लेने से साइटोकाइन बढ़ता है तो यह गंभीर कोरोना मरीजों के लिए बहुत नुकसानदेह हो सकता है.

वायरल संक्रमण से बचने के लिए तुलसी के उपयोग को लेकर 2 शोध हो चुके हैं और दोनों में ही प्रणालियों में गुणवत्ता की भारी कमी दिखी है. पहले शोध में राजलक्ष्मी et. al(1986) ने 20 वायरल हेपेटाइटिस मरीजों पर शोध किया था. यह दर्शाता है कि तुलसी लेने के बाद चिकित्सीय सुधार हुए हैं लेकिन सैंपल साइज इतना छोटा है और किसी अन्य ग्रुप से इसकी तुलना भी नहीं की गई. दूसरा शोध दास (1983) ने किया था. इसमें भी वायरल इंसेफेलाइटिस के14 केसेज़  का बहुत ही छोटा सैंपल साइज़ था. हमने ऑल्ट न्यूज साइंस आर्टिकल में पहले भी विस्तार से बताया था कि सैंपल साइज ज्यादा छोटा होने से और क्लिनिकल ट्रायल में कंट्रोल ग्रुप न होने से क्या प्रभाव पड़ता है._

----------


## superidiotonline

_दालचीनी 

पिछले साइंस आर्टिकल में हमने बताया था कि कुछ शोध स्ट्रैप्टॉकोक्कस म्यूूटंस और लैक्टोबैसिलस प्लांट्रम जैसे बैक्टेरिया और कैंडीडायसिस जैसे फंगल इंफे़क्शन में दालचीनी के एंटीबैक्टीरियल असर दर्शाते हैं, लेकिन क्योंकि यह असंगठित प्राथमिक आंकड़ों पर आधारित है इसे अभी और प्रमाण की जरूरत है (Ulbricht, C. et al. 2011). हालांकि दालचीनी पर ऐसा कोई भी चिकित्सीय शोध नहीं है जो स्वस्थ लोगों या किसी भी वायरल इन्फे़क्शन पर इम्यूनोमोड्यू लेटरी प्रभाव दिखाए._

----------


## superidiotonline

_काली मिर्च

किसी भी इंफे़क्शन या इम्यूनोमोड्यूले टरी इफेक्ट के लिए काली मिर्च के प्रभाव पर कोई भी शोध नहीं किया गया है. डब्ल्यूएचओ ने भी काली मिर्च से कोविड-19 के इलाज की बात खारिज की थी (इंफोग्राफिक देखें)._

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

_सोंठ (सूखा अदरक)

सोंठ से वायरल इनफेक्शन पर प्रभाव बताने वाला कोई भी चिकित्सीय शोध अभी तक नहीं मिला है.

स्टीफे़नो, D. et al.(2019) के एक शोध में 10 स्वस्थ लोगों को सॉफ्टजेल कैप्सूल में एखिनेसिया अंगस्टीफोलिया और ज़िंगीबर ऑफिशिनेल (अदरक) का मिश्रण देने के बाद उन पर इम्यूनोमोड्यूले टरी प्रभाव दिखाई दिया था. उन्होंने सफेद रक्त कोशिकाओं (शरीर में इम्यून के लिए काम करने वाले कोशिका) में ज़ीन पर एक्सप्रेशन को नापा और उन्होंने पाया कि उन कैप्सूल्स को खाने के बाद इन ल्यूकोसाइट्स में 500 ज़ीन पर उनका एक्सप्रेशन (वह प्रक्रिया जिससे जींस प्रोटीन बनाते हैं) पड़ा था. इन सब के नतीजे के रूप में ल्यूकोसाइट की प्रक्रिया इन्फ़्लमेशन को दबाने में हो रही थी जो इम्यून सिस्टम की प्रतिक्रिया है. यानी कि दावों के उलट जिसमें बूस्टिंग की बात कही गई थी, शोध के बाद पता चला कि इस मिश्रण का इम्यूनोमोड्यूले शन इम्यून को दबाने के लिए दिया जाने वाला स्टेरॉइड ड्रग हाइड्रोकॉर्टिसोन की तरह काम करता है.

यानी ऐसा कोई प्रमाण नहीं है जो बता सके कि इनमें से कोई भी दवाई (बेशक अकेले ही क्यों ना ली जाए) कोविड-19 के पेशेंट को किसी भी रूप में मदद कर पाएगी. इसके साथ ही इन औषधियों और इनके अंशो के डोसेज और इम्यूनिटी माड्यूले शन के ऊपर कोई भी ऐसा शोध नहीं है._

----------


## superidiotonline

_5. आयुष क्वाथ में मिले औषधियों के साइड इफ़ेक्ट हो सकते हैं

क्योंकि आयुष क्वाथ पे कोई क्लिनिकल ट्रायल नहीं की गई है, इसके पदार्थों के बीच इंटरैक्शन होने की संभावना का अंदाज़ा नहीं लगाया जा सकता. मगर इन जड़ी बूटियों से होने वाले कुछ ज्ञात साइड इफ़ेक्ट्स देखिये:

दालचीनी 

दालचीनी के सप्लीमेंट लेने से अक्यूट हेपेटाइटिस हो सकता है; दालचीनी तेल और दालचीनी फ्लेवर के चिंगम च्युइंग गम डर्मेटाइटिस और अन्य एलर्जी रिएक्शन हो सकते हैं. (Hajimonfarednejad, M. et al. 2019)._

----------


## superidiotonline

_सूखा अदरक

कुछ मरीजों में सूखा अदरक यानी सोंठ खाने से लीवर पर बुरा असर (Suzuki, Y. et al. 2015)  पड़ सकता है. इसका गर्भावस्था में मिचली और उल्टी के लिए चिकित्सीय इस्तेमाल करने वालों में ये पाया गया कि ये गर्भ व्यवस्था की अवधि को छोटा कर सकता है और नवजात शिशु भी छोटी खोपड़ी के साथ पैदा हो सकता है. (Trabace, L. et al. 2015)_

----------


## superidiotonline

_काली मिर्च

काली मिर्च का मुख्य भाग पिपेरिन, खून में रीफै़पिसिन, सल्फ़ाडायजीन, टेट्रासाइलक्लाइन और फ़ेनीटोइन के रक्त स्तर को बड़ा देता है जो मरीज़ के साइड इफे़क्ट्स के लिए और भी बुरा है (Velpandian, T. et al. 2001). यह गैस्ट्रिक एसिड के स्त्राव, पोटैशियम के उत्सर्जन और गैस्ट्रिक कोशिका के हटने या मुक्त होने की प्रक्रिया को भी तेज़ कर देता है. (Srinivasan, K. 2007)_

----------


## superidiotonline

_तुलसी

पशुओं पर किए गए शोध से पता चला है कि तुलसी रक्त के बहाव का समय बढ़ा सकती है. (Singh, S. et al. 2001) और रक्त में से शुगर भी कम कर देती है. (Gholap, S. .et al. 2004)

यानी यह सभी औषधि साइड इफे़क्ट के कारण बन सकते हैं और कृत्रिम या आधुनिक दवाओं के साथ इंटरैक्ट कर सकते हैं, मगर आयुष मंत्रालय ने तो इसे लम्बे समय के लिए बिना डॉक्टर के सलाह लिए रेकमेंड कर दिया है._

----------


## superidiotonline

_निष्कर्ष 

हम अपनी प्राकृतिक या सामान्य इम्यूनिटी को संतुलित भोजन और आदतों के ज़रिए संतुलित कर सकते हैं वहीं इम्यून सिस्टम को बूस्ट करने के लिए कोई भी जादुई गोली या काढ़ा नहीं है. ’इम्यूनिटी बूस्टर’ शब्द का कोई भी चिकित्सा विज्ञान का आधार नहीं है लेकिन फिर भी आयुष मंत्रालय और कई एक ही तरह की मीडिया इसे व्यापक तौर पर इस्तेमाल कर रही हैं. बाजार में खाखरा और ब्रेड से लेकर शर्ट और बिस्तर तक कोविड-19 के इम्यूनिटी बूस्टर होने का दावा करने में लगे हैं. ये सभी सबसे जरूरी और प्रमाणित बचाव, जैसे सोशल डिस्टेंसिंग, लगातार मास्क पहनना और हाथ धोना जैसे उपायों से ध्यान भटकाने का काम करते हैं._

----------


## superidiotonline

_आयुष मंत्रालय ने बिना जांच और लोगों की सुरक्षा को ध्यान में रखे आयुष क्वाथ जैसे फ़ाॅर्मुलेशन के बड़े स्तर पर उत्पादन के लिए प्रमोशन किया. ऐसा लगता है जैसे यह कोविड-19 जैसे बीमारियों में बिना किसी आधार के इम्यूनिटी बूस्टर लाने के खतरों से अनजान है, जहां अत्यधिक सक्रिय रोग इम्यूनिटी लोगों की जान ले रही है. आयुष क्वाथ का दीर्घकालिक उपयोग स्वस्थ लोगों में भी कई तरह के साइड इफ़ेक्ट्स पैदा कर सकता है._

----------


## superidiotonline

_यह साफ़ है कि इन औषधियों को लेने से इम्यूनिटी बूस्टिंग या कम करने में मदद मिलती है, ऐसा दावा पक्के तौर पर नहीं किया जा सकता. विशिष्ट दवाईयों ने भी शोध में ऐसा कोई प्रमाण नहीं दिया जिससे कोविड-19 मरीजों पर असर या स्वस्थ लोगों के इससे सुरक्षित होने का दावा साफ़ हो. इसके साथ ही, क्योंकि कोविड-19 के मरीज़ों में सैद्धांतिक रूप से इम्यूनिटी बूस्टिंग नहीं की जानी चाहिए, आयुष क्वाथ या काढ़ा से इम्यूनिटी मज़बूत होने वाला दावा मरीज़ों को हानि पहुंचा सकता है. क्योंकि काढ़े या क्वाथ से मरीजों को लाभ होने का कोई साक्ष्य नहीं है, इसलिए इन्हें प्लेसिबो रिलीफ़ की श्रेणी में रखते हुए केवल गले की ख़राश आदि में ‘फ़ील गुड’ वाले गर्म पेय की तरह ही लिया जा सकता है.

रेफ़रेन्स__

Ulbricht, C., Seamon, E., Windsor, R. C., Armbruester, N., Bryan, J. K., Costa, D., … & Grimes Serrano, J. M. (2011). An evidence-based systematic review of cinnamon (Cinnamomum spp.) by the Natural Standard Research Collaboration. Journal of dietary supplements, 8(4), 378-454.

Trabace, L., Tucci, P., Ciuffreda, L., Matteo, M., Fortunato, F., Campolongo, P., … & Cuomo, V. (2015). “Natural” relief of pregnancy-related symptoms and neonatal outcomes: above all do no harm. Journal of ethnopharmacology, 174, 396-402.

Suzuki, Y., Yamazaki, Y., Hashizume, H., Oyama, T., Horiguchi, N., Sato, K., … & Yamada, M. (2015). Drug-induced liver injury caused by a dietary supplement (Kin-toki Shoga (®)) made from ginger. Nihon Shokakibyo Gakkai zasshi= The Japanese journal of gastro-enterology, 112(1), 108-114.

Velpandian, T., Jasuja, R., Bhardwaj, R. K., Jaiswal, J., & Gupta, S. K. (2001). Piperine in food: interference in the pharmacokinetics of phenytoin. European journal of drug metabolism and pharmacokinetics, 26(4), 241–247.

Singh, S., Rehan, H. M. S., & Majumdar, D. K. (2001). Effect of Ocimum sanctum fixed oil on blood pressure, blood clotting time and pentobarbitone-induced sleeping time. Journal of ethnopharmacology, 78(2-3), 139-143.

Gholap, S., & Kar, A. (2004). Hypoglycaemic effects of some plant extracts are possibly mediated through inhibition in corticosteroid concentration. Die Pharmazie, 59(11), 876–878.

Hajimonfarednejad, M., Ostovar, M., Raee, M. J., Hashempur, M. H., Mayer, J. G., & Heydari, M. (2019). Cinnamon: a systematic review of adverse events. Clinical Nutrition, 38(2), 594-602.

Mondal, S., Varma, S., Bamola, V. D., Naik, S. N., Mirdha, B. R., Padhi, M. M., … & Mahapatra, S. C. (2011). Double-blinded randomized controlled trial for immunomodulatory effects of Tulsi (Ocimum sanctum Linn.) leaf extract on healthy volunteers. Journal of ethnopharmacology, 136(3), 452-456.

Srinivasan, K. (2007). Black pepper and its pungent principle-piperine: a review of diverse physiological effects. Critical reviews in food science and nutrition, 47(8), 735-748

Stefano, D. A., Grabnar, I., Verardo, R., Enio, K., Marchionni, L. L., Eddie, L. I., … & Voinovich, D. (2019). Combined extracts of Echinacea angustifolia DC. and Zingiber officinale Roscoe softgel capsules: Pharmacokinetics and immunomodulatory effects assessed by gene expression profiling.

Khanal, P., Duyu, T., Dey, Y. N., Patil, B. M., Pasha, I., & Wanjari, M. (2020). Network pharmacology of AYUSH recommended immune-boosting medicinal plants against COVID-19.

Rajalakshmi, S., Sivanandam, G., & Veluchamy, G. (1986). Role of Tulsi (Ocimum sanctum Linn.) in the management of Manjal Kamalai (viral hepatitis). Journal of Research in Ayurveda and Siddha, 9(3-4), 118-123.

Das, S., Chandra, A., Agarwal, S., & Singh, N. (1983). Ocimum sanctum (tulsi) in the treatment of viral encephalitis (A preliminary clinical trial). Antiseptic, 80, 323-327._
------------------------
Courtesy: AltNews

----------


## superidiotonline

उपरोक्त लेख के अनुसार आयुर्वेदिक औषधियाँ कारगर नहीं हैं, किन्तु हमें यह नहीं भूलना चाहिए कि आयुर्वेदिक औषधियाँ आधुनिक विज्ञान के अनुसार नहीं, अपितु भारतीय प्राचीन चिकित्सा पद्धति के ग्रन्थ 'चरक सहिंता', सुश्रुतसंहिता और अन्य ग्रन्थों के अनुसार उपयोग में लाई जाती हैं और ऋषियों-मुनियों द्वारा प्रमाणिक हैं। आयुर्वेद विश्व की प्राचीनतम् चिकित्सा पद्धतियों में से एक है। आधुनिक विज्ञान तो होमियोपैथिक दवाओं को भी बकवास करार देता है, क्योंकि होमियोपैथिक दवाओं में प्रयुक्त की जाने वाली औषधियों की मात्रा नगण्य होती है।

----------


## superidiotonline

उपरोक्त लेख के अनुसार आयुर्वेदिक औषधियाँ कारगर नहीं हैं, किन्तु हमें यह नहीं भूलना चाहिए कि आयुर्वेदिक औषधियाँ आधुनिक विज्ञान के अनुसार नहीं, अपितु भारतीय प्राचीन चिकित्सा पद्धति के ग्रन्थ 'चरक सहिंता', सुश्रुतसंहिता और अन्य ग्रन्थों के अनुसार उपयोग में लाई जाती हैं और ऋषियों-मुनियों द्वारा प्रमाणिक हैं। आयुर्वेद विश्व की प्राचीनतम् चिकित्सा पद्धतियों में से एक है। आधुनिक विज्ञान तो होमियोपैथिक दवाओं को भी बकवास करार देता है, क्योंकि होमियोपैथिक दवाओं में प्रयुक्त की जाने वाली औषधियों की मात्रा नगण्य होती है। अब पढ़िए इस सम्बन्ध में प्रकाशित एक लेख-

_दिल को खुश करने को होम्योपैथी अच्छी है, कोरोनावायरस तो छोड़िए ये किसी मर्ज की दवा नहीं

होम्योपैथी भारत में चर्चित है लेकिन विश्व के विशेषज्ञ इसके प्रभाव को खारिज करते हैं. आस्ट्रेलिया में की गई समीक्षा में इसे प्रभावहीन पाया गया और स्पेन इस पर बैन लगाने की सोच रहा है.

संध्या रमेश
12 March, 2020

बेंगलुरू: जब चीन में 3000 से भी अधिक लोगों की जान ले चुके कोरोनावायरस के मामले भारत में पहली बार रिपोर्ट किए गए थे, आयुष मंत्रालय ने भारतीय नागरिकों को इस वायरस के संक्रमण को रोकने के लिए होम्योपैथी का उपयोग करने की सलाह दी थी._

----------


## superidiotonline

_एक वैकल्पिक चिकित्सा पद्धति के रूप में होम्योपैथी भारत में काफ़ी हद तक लोकप्रिय है. इसकी व्यापक स्वीकार्यता का आलम यह है कि कई लोग यह भी मानते हैं कि यह एक मूलतः भारतीय प्रणाली है. सरकार के अपने आंकड़ों के अनुसार, यह देश में चिकित्सा का दूसरा सबसे लोकप्रिय रूप है, जिस पर हमारे देश की लगभग 10 प्रतिशत से अधिक आबादी निर्भर करती है.

इस चिकित्सा पद्धति के तहत उन बीमारियों- मधुमेह और छालरोग (सराइयसिस) लेकर से पॉलीसिस्टिक अंडाशय सिंड्रोम (पीसीओएस)- का इलाज करने का भी दावा किया जाता है जिनके लिए एलोपैथी, या किसी भी अन्य पश्चिमी चिकित्सा पद्धति में वर्तमान में कोई इलाज उपलब्ध नहीं है. इसके अनुयायियों के बीच, इसे प्राकृतिक चिकित्सा की एक ऐसी पद्धति के रूप में देखा जाता है जो दर्द रहित उपचार का वादा करती है. साथ ही कई लोगों को इसमें पूर्वी रहस्यवाद की भावना की भी झलक देखने को मिलती है._

----------


## superidiotonline

_परंतु, असल में होम्योपैथी न तो पूरी तरह से प्राकृतिक है और न ही भारतीय. इसका तो पूर्वी विश्व से भी कोई लेना देना नहीं. इसे साल 1796 में सैमुएल हैनीमेन नामक एक जर्मन चिकित्सक ने सर्वप्रथम ईजाद क्या था, जिन्होनें कथित तौर पर ‘एलोपैथी’ शब्द को आधुनिक चिकित्सा के लिए एक सहायक के रूप में गढ़ा था.

इस चिकित्सा प्रणाली के दो बुनियादी सिद्धांतों में से एक हैं ‘जैसे रोग वैसे इलाज’ – यानी, सरल शब्दो में अगर कोई चीज़ एसिडिटी (अम्लता) पैदा करती है, तो वही चीज इसे दूर भी करेगी. इसका दूसरा सिद्धांत है न्यूनतम खुराक का नियम है अर्थात एक मुख्य घटक लेना और इसे इस हद तक क्षरित (डाइल्यूट) करना कि मूल पदार्थ का एक भी अणु शेष न रह जाए._

----------


## superidiotonline

_अपनी इस लोकप्रियता के बावजूद होम्योपैथी एक विवादास्पद प्रणाली बनी हुई है. अधिकांश स्वास्थ्य विशेषज्ञ- विश्व स्वास्थ्य संगठन (डब्ल्यूएचओ) से जुड़े लोग, अमेरिका की डिपार्टमेंट ऑफ हेल्थ एंड ह्यूमन सर्वीसेज़ और ब्रिटेन की नेशनल हेल्थ सर्विस के लिए काम करने वाले लोग- कई प्रकार के अनुसंधान का उल्लेख करते हुए इस पर संदेह व्यक्त करते हैं. वे प्राण घातक बीमारियों में इसके पारंपरिक चिकित्सा के विकल्प के रूप में उपयोग को हतोत्साहित करते हैं. वे इसे इसके सबसे अच्छे रूप में एक हानिरहित प्लेसेबो के रूप में देखते हैं और इसके सबसे खराब अवतार मे वे इसे संभावित रूप से घातक सम्मिश्रणों का वाहक मानते हैं.

ब्रिटेन और फ्रांस जैसे कई देशों में इसके लिए किसी भी तरह के सरकारी फंड के उपयोग की अनुमति नहीं हैं, जबकि ऑस्ट्रेलिया ने गहन समीक्षा के बाद इसे एक छद्म विज्ञान घोषित कर रखा है. स्पेन ने तो इसे एक खतरनाक विधा बताते हुए इस पर पूर्ण प्रतिबंध लगाने का भी प्रस्ताव किया है._

----------


## superidiotonline

_फिर भी, ऐसे लोगों की कोई कमी नहीं है जो बीमारियों की एक ऐसी लंबी – चौड़ी लिस्ट गिना सकते हैं जिसके इलाज की क्षमता सिर्फ़ होम्योपैथी में है. भारत में, यह एक स्नातक स्तरीय पाठ्यक्रम का विषय है जो इसे पूरा करने वाले छात्रों को पंजीकृत चिकित्सक बनने की अनुमति देता है. साथ ही सरकार का एक पूरा महकमा इसकी देखरेख के लिए समर्पित है.

इन्हीं विरोधाभाषी कारणों के चलते आयुष मंत्रालय के कोरोनोवायरस संबंधी सलाह से कई हलकों में खलबली सी मच गई और कई लोग इसे घोर स्वास्थ्य संकट के समय ‘अधकचरी सलाह’ देने के तरीके पर सवाल उठाने लगे. लेकिन दूसरी ओर इस चिकित्सा प्रणाली के समर्थक भी समान रूप से सक्रिय और मुखर हैं.

ऐसे में सवाल यह उठता है कि एकआम आदमी क्या समझे?_

----------


## superidiotonline

_आख़िर होम्योपैथी है क्या?

होम्योपैथी के जनक डॉक्टर हैनीमैन का मानना ​​था कि बीमारियां केवल तीन तरह की होती हैं – सिफलिस, साइकोसिस, और खुजली (जहां त्वचा में खुजली होती है). उन्हें यह भी लगता था कि ये सब अन्य गंभीर बीमारियों जैसे कि कैंसर, बहरापन और मिर्गी के लक्षण हैं. यह सिद्धांत आज होम्योपैथिक समुदायों के भीतर भी विवादास्पद माना जाता है.

हैनीमैन की यह मूल अवधारणा इस सिद्धांत को खारिज करती है कि कोई भी बीमारी या संक्रमण किसी बाहरी कारण से भी हो सकती है और इसका यह भी मानना था कि प्रत्येक बीमारी के कारक शरीर के भीतर हीं होते हैं.

होम्योपैथिक का ‘जैसे रोग, वैसे इलाज’ अथवा ‘जहर जहर को कटता है’ के सिद्धांत का आधार हैनीमैन के द्वारा किए गये एक निजी प्रयोग से उपजा है. उन्होंने कथित तौर पर सिनकोना छाल – (इसमें क्विनिन पाया जाता है, जिसका उपयोग आज भी मलेरिया के इलाज के लिए किया जाता है)- का बड़ी मात्रा में सेवन कर लिया था. माना जाता है कि हैनीमैन ने निष्कर्ष निकाला कि अत्यधिक उपभोग द्वारा उत्पन्न लक्षण मलेरिया के ही समान थे और इस तरह उन्होंने यह निष्कर्ष निकाला की सिनकोना की छाल से इस रोग का इलाज हो सकता है._

----------


## superidiotonline

_हालांकि आम तौर पर यह माना जाता है कि होम्योपैथिक दवाएं पेड़ों से बनती हैं और प्राकृतिक होती है. पर असलियत में होम्योपैथिक उपचार में शामिल मुख्य अवयव पशुओं से लिए जा सकते हैं- या पौधे-आधारित, खनिज से प्राप्त अथवा सिंथेटिक अवयव – जिन्हें लैटिन या लैटिन-जैसे लगने वाले नामों से पुकारा जाता है – से भी बने हो सकते हैं.

उपचार के लिए औषधि निर्माण के दौरान मुख्य घटक को पानी, शराब या चीनी के साथ इस हद तक पतला करना शामिल होता है कि मूल पदार्थ का एक भी अणु शेष ना रहे.

कोरोनोवायरस की रोकथाम के लिए आयुष मंत्रालय द्वारा जिस आर्सेनिक ऑक्साइड के सेवन की सलाह दी गयी थी उसे होम्योपैथी में आर्सेनिकम एल्बम के रूप में जाना जाता है. यह परंपरागत रूप से होम्योपैथी चिकित्सकों द्वारा पाचन संबंधी विकार, एलर्जी और यहां तक ​​कि चिंता और अनिद्रा जैसी स्थितियों के उपचार के रूप में प्रयुक्त किया जाता है._

----------


## superidiotonline

_होम्योपैथिक दवाओं के लिए प्रयुक्त अन्य मुख्य अवयवों में नैट्रम म्यूरिएटिकम (सोडियम क्लोराइड या सामान्य नमक), जहरीला बेलाडोना फूल, अफीम और यहां तक ​​कि एक रोगग्रस्त व्यक्ति के शरीर से निकाले गये/निकले रक्त, मूत्र, मल, मवाद और बलगम आदि भी शामिल हैं.

कुछ मिश्रणों में ‘कैप्चर’ किए गये अवयवों जैसे की एक्स-रे और सूर्य के प्रकाश का भी उपयोग होता है. ‘सोल’ या सूरज की रोशनी विशेष रूप से आम अवयव है और इसे लैक्टोज (दूध में होने वाली प्राकृतिक चीनी) को सूर्य के सामने देर तक रख कर ‘प्राप्त’ किया जाता है.

विकिरण चिकित्सा के प्रभावों को कम करने के लिए, एक्स-रे के संपर्क में लाई गयी शराब का उपयोग किया जाता है (जो कतई ‘प्राकृतिक’ नहीं है). अक्सर, ग्रेनाइट जैसे अघुलनशील पदार्थ को लैक्टोज के साथ महीन पीस लिया जाता है और फिर उसे डाइल्यूट किया जाता है. उदाहरण के लिए, पिछले साल सुनने मे आया था कि एक  ब्रिटिश होम्योपैथी, जो शाही परिवार की भी सेवा करता है, अवसाद और अस्थमा के लिए ‘इलाज’ के रूप में बर्लिन की दीवार के टुकड़ों से तैयार एक उपचार की पेशकश कर रहा था._

----------


## superidiotonline

_अवयवों को पतला करने की प्रक्रिया लघुगणत्मक स्तर पर संपन्न होती है (जहां प्रत्येक चरण पिछले से कई गुना अधिक होता है). आमतौर पर इस्तेमाल किए जाने वाले पोटेंसी हैं, एक्स (जहां प्रत्येक चरण में डायलुशन की मात्रा 10 गुणी बढ़ जाती है) और सी (जहां डायलुशन 100 के गुणकों मे होता है).

एक 2 एक्स (पोटेंसी की इकाई) स्केल का मतलब होगा कि किसी भी पदार्थ के एक भाग को 9 भाग अन्य पदार्थ (पानी, अल्कोहल अथवा चीनी) मे मिला कर पतला किया गया और परिणामस्वरूप प्राप्त मिश्रण के एक हिस्से को फिर से विलायक के 9 भागों में मिलाकर पतला किया गया है.

उदाहरण के लिए, एक मुख्य घटक, जैसे कि आर्सेनिक ऑक्साइड, के एक मिलीलीटर को पहले 9 मिलीलीटर पानी में मिलाकर पतला किया गया और परिणामस्वरूप प्राप्त मिश्रण के एक हिस्से को फिर से 9 मिलीलीटर पानी से पतला किया गया.

इस तरह अगर पोटेंसी 10 एक्स है तो यह प्रक्रिया 10 बार दोहराई जाएगी और अगर 15 एक्स है तो 15 बार.
यह प्रक्रिया सी के लिए भी इसी समान है, लेकिन 100 के गुणक में अर्थात: एक हिस्सा अवयव को 999 भागों के साथ पतला किया जाता है.

उपयोग की जाने वाली सामान्य पोटेंसी 30 एक्स या 300सी है, लेकिन 12 सी या 24 एक्स से परे, मूल पदार्थ का एक भी अणु औषधि में उपस्थिति नहीं होता है._

----------


## superidiotonline

_होम्योपैथी के चिकित्सकों का मानना ​​है कि कोई भी उपचार जितना अधिक डाइल्यूटेड होता है, वह उतना ही अधिक गुणकारी भी होता है. उदाहरण के लिए, 100 एक्स की क्षमता 10 एक्स से अधिक मानी जाती है. इस तथ्य को रसायन शास्त्री काउंटरटिविटिव के रूप में देखते हैं.

यह विचार इस विवादास्पद धारणा पर आधारित है कि पानी में अपनी ‘मेमोरी’ होती है और यह उन पदार्थों के बारे में जानकारी ग्रहित कर लेता है जो इसके संपर्क में आते हैं (और इस प्रकार यह शरीर को रोगमुक्त करता है).

इस पूरी प्रक्रिया से प्राप्त अंतिम समाधान को चीनी की गोलियों पर डाला जाता है और फिर वाष्पित होने के लिए छोड़ दिया जाता है.

इस प्रकार होम्योपैथिक उपचार मानव शरीर के लिए बिल्कुल हानिकारक नहीं होता है, लेकिन केवल तभी जब सारी मिश्रण प्रक्रिया सही ढंग से संपन्न हो. भारत में होमियोपैथिक औषधियों को तैयार करने के खराब तरीके से आर्सेनिक विषाक्तता (पॉइजेनिंग) के कई मामले सामने आए हैं._

----------


## superidiotonline

_होम्योपैथी का विकास और प्रसार

होम्योपैथी को 1800 के दशक में व्यापक रूप से उस वक्त अपनाया गया था जब आधुनिक चिकित्सा विकसित हो ही रही थी और इसमें इलाज की कई दर्दनाक पद्धतियां शामिल थी. दूसरी ओर नई-नई बीमारियां मानव आबादी को संक्रमित कर रही थीं, और वें चिकित्सा विज्ञान में अभी तक पकड़ में नहीं आई थीं. ऐसे माहौल में होम्योपैथी ने दर्द रहित ‘उपचार’ का वादा किया और काफ़ी लोकप्रियता हासिल की.

19वीं शताब्दी के अंत में अमेरिका और यूरोप में कई होमियोपैथिक स्कूल खोले गए, इसके पीछे हैजा जैसे प्रकोप – जिसने उस समय सैकड़ों-हजारों लोगों की जान ले ली थी- के लिए आधुनिक चिकित्सा का अप्रभावी उपचार भी काफ़ी हद तक ज़िम्मेदार था. चिकित्सा जगत के चिकित्सकों ने इस प्रणाली का उसकी प्रभावकारिता आंकने के लिए आकलन भी किया और और यह माना जाता है कि इस प्रतिस्पर्धा ने आधुनिक चिकित्सा में भी कई कठोर प्रयासों को प्रोत्साहित किया._

----------


## superidiotonline

_हालांकि, इस क्षेत्र के सभी प्रमुख होमियोपैथ ने 20वीं शताब्दी के मध्य में इस प्रणाली को छोड़ना शुरू कर दिया क्योंकि आधुनिक चिकित्सा ने वास्तविक परिणाम दिखाने शुरू कर दिए थे. अमेरिका में आखिरी होम्योपैथिक स्कूल साल 1920 में बंद कर दिया गया था.

बाद में, होम्योपैथी में नाजी जर्मनी की रुचि ने  1930 और 40 के दशक में सार्वजनिक चेतना में इसके पुनरुत्थान का मार्ग प्रशस्त किया – लेकिन जल्द हीं उन्होंने भी इस प्रणाली को त्याग दिया.

इसके बाद 1970 के दशक में ‘न्यू एज मूवमेंट’ के दौर में इसकी फिर से वापसी हुई. यह मूवमेंट एक पश्चिमी फेनॉमेना था जिसने कई प्रकार के आध्यात्मिक और धार्मिक विश्वासों को जन्म दिया. इस मूवमेंट के तहत मन, शरीर और आत्मा के लिए ‘प्राकृतिक’ उपायों को स्वास्थ्य के केंद्रीय सिद्धांत के रूप में शामिल किया गया._

----------


## superidiotonline

_इस आंदोलन को ज्योतिष जैसे छद्म वैज्ञानिक मान्यताओं को संस्थागत स्थापना संरचनाओं के खिलाफ प्रतिक्रिया के रूप में अपनाने के लिए जाना जाता है, और आज होम्योपैथी की बढ़ती लोकप्रियता का श्रेय इसे ही दिया जाता है.

भारत में, होम्योपैथी की शुरुआत 19वीं शताब्दी के दौरान हुई और इसे बंगाल के माध्यम से देशभर में जल्दी ही अपना लिया गया. पहला भारतीय होम्योपैथिक संस्थान, कलकत्ता होम्योपैथिक मेडिकल कॉलेज, वर्ष 1881 में स्थापित किया गया था.

1973 में, केंद्र सरकार ने होम्योपैथी को चिकित्सा की राष्ट्रीय प्रणालियों में से एक के रूप में मान्यता दी और इसकी शिक्षा और अभ्यास को विनियमित करने के लिए सेंट्रल काउंसिल ऑफ होम्योपैथी (अब आयुष मंत्रालय की देखरेख में) की स्थापना की._

----------


## superidiotonline

_वैज्ञानिक सहमति

होम्योपैथिक प्रशिक्षण में कई तरह की मान्यताएं शामिल हैं जो विज्ञान के स्थापित सिद्धांतों के विरुद्ध हैं. यह चिकित्सा प्रणाली रोगाणु के सिद्धांत को खारिज करती है और इसका विश्वास है कि सभी बीमारियां मानव शरीर के भीतर से ही आती हैं. प्रशिक्षु चिकित्सकों को कथित तौर पर सिखाया जाता है कि टीके जहरीले होते हैं और एंटीबायोटिक्स बस एक दिखावा हैं.

होम्योपैथी अपनी स्थापना के समय से ही चिकित्सकों द्वारा आलोचना का शिकार रही है. कहा जाता है कि इसकी प्रभावकारिता के प्रमाणों को हैनीमैन द्वारा स्थापित किया गया था जिसमें उन्होनें मरीजों को औषधि का सेवन कराने के बाद अपने लक्षणों के बारे में विस्तार से लिखने को कहा. स्पष्टतः इस प्रक्रिया में कठिन अभ्यासों का कोई स्थान नही था._

----------


## superidiotonline

_वैज्ञानिक अध्ययनों ने लगातार होम्योपैथी को बीमारियों या उनके लक्षणों के इलाज में अप्रभावी दिखाया है – या कभी-कभी इस प्लेसबो के समान ही प्रभावी पाया है.

मौजूदा अध्ययनों के विश्लेषण से पता चलता है कि सकारात्मक परिणामों की ओर इशारा करने वाले अनुसंधान या तो आवश्यक कठोरता से आयोजित नहीं किए गए थे या उनके निष्कर्षों के समर्थन के लिए साक्ष्य अपर्याप्त थे.

2002 में एक ब्रिटिश शोधकर्ता द्वारा आयोजित एक अध्ययन – होम्योपैथी पर अन्य व्यवस्थित समीक्षाओं की एक व्यवस्थित समीक्षा – ने पाया कि इस बारे कोई भी अध्ययन सकारात्मक परिणामों को निर्धारित करने में सक्षम नहीं था. अंततः यह निष्कर्ष निकला कि ‘होम्योपैथी के लिए आज तक उपलब्ध सबसे अच्छे नैदानिक ​​प्रमाण भी इसके चिकित्सकीय उपयोग के लिए सकारात्मक अनुशंसा नहीं प्रदान करते हैं._

----------


## superidiotonline

_इसके बाद के दो दशकों में इस तरह के कई अन्य अध्ययन हुए हैं.

हाल ही में, ऑस्ट्रेलिया में चिकित्सकीय अनुदान देने वाली शीर्ष संस्था नेशनल हेल्थ एंड मेडिकल रिसर्च काउंसिल द्वारा  2015 में एक व्यापक अध्ययन आयोजित किया गया था जिसमे 1800 से भी अधिक अन्य अध्ययनों का आकलन किया और परिणाम अभी भी होम्योपैथी के पक्ष में नहीं थे.

होम्योपैथी की मूल धारणा कि पानी में उन पदार्थों की स्मृति समाहित होती है जो इसके संपर्क में रहे हैं, व्यापक रूप से झुठलाई जाती रही है लेकिन फिर भी यह मामला विवादास्पद बना हुआ है. वैज्ञानिकों द्वारा होम्योपैथी की बड़े पैमाने पर निंदा किए जाने के बाद कई चिकित्सा निकायों और स्वास्थ्य सेवाओं ने अपने स्तर पर स्वतंत्र अनुसंधान किए और उन्होंने भी होम्योपैथी के उपयोग के खिलाफ सलाह जारी की._

----------


## superidiotonline

_अमेरिका और ब्रिटेन की स्वास्थ्य एजेंसियों ​​- क्रमशः डिपार्टमेंट ऑफ हेल्थ एंड ह्यूमन सर्विसेज़ और ब्रिटन’स नॅशनल हेल्थ सर्विस – दोनों ने अपनी वेबसाइटों पर स्पष्ट रूप से बता रखा है कि होम्योपैथी की कथित प्रभावशीलता अनुसंधान द्वारा समर्थित नहीं है. डब्ल्यूएचओ ने गंभीर बीमारियों के इलाज के लिए इसके उपयोग को हतोत्साहित किया  है, और घातक परिणामों से बचने के लिए होम्योपैथी की गुणवत्ता नियंत्रण और विनियमन का आह्वान किया है.

रूस, ऑस्ट्रेलिया और यूरोप में राष्ट्रीय चिकित्सा और स्वास्थ्य निकायों ने होम्योपैथी के खिलाफ चेतावनी जारी की है. ब्रिटेन और फ्रांस जैसे देशों ने होम्योपैथिक उपचार के लिए रिएंबेर्समेंट की मनाही कर दी है, जबकि स्पेन ने तो इसे खतरनाक और अनैतिक बताते हुए इस पूरी व्यवस्था पर प्रतिबंध लगाने पर जोर दिया है._

----------


## superidiotonline

_चेन्नई के विजया अस्पताल के एक वॅस्क्युलर सर्जन अमरलोपवनथन जोसेफ ने कहा, ‘कई देशों ने इस बारे में व्यापक शोध किया है और अंततः यह निर्णय लिया है कि यह काम नहीं करता है.’

कोरोनावायरस के खिलाफ हाल ही में जारी सरकारी सलाह के बारे में बोलते हुए उन्होंने कहा, ‘भले ही इसे इलाज के रूप मे नहीं बल्कि प्रतिरोधक क्षमता को बढ़ा कर निवारक उपाय के रूप में जारी किया गया था, फिर भी यह काम नहीं कर सकता है. क्योंकि रोग प्रतिरोधक क्षमता (इम्यूनिटी) बढ़ाने में कई साल लगते हैं, यह कुछ दिनों में नहीं हो सकता है.’_

----------


## superidiotonline

_‘हर मर्ज का इलाज’

होम्योपैथी के समर्थकों का दावा है कि इसमें लगभग हर बीमारी -जिसमें पॉलीसिस्टिक ओवरी सिंड्रोम (पीसीओएस), सोरायसिस और मधुमेह जैसी बीमारियां भी शामिल हैं – ठीक करने की क्षमता है, जिनके लिए पश्चिमी चिकित्सा पद्धति में अभी तक कोई इलाज नहीं है.

‘होम्योपैथी में थायरॉइड, पीसीओडी, सोरायसिस, डायबिटीज, हेयर-फॉल, ऑस्टियोआर्थ राइटिस और यहां तक ​​कि कैंसर सहित सभी चीजों के लिए दवाएं हैं.’

जॉय के अनुसार, उनके रोगियों ने आधुनिक चिकित्सा की सहायता के बिना इन सभी बीमारियों में काफ़ी सुधार देखा है.

इस दवा प्रणाली की व्यापक स्तर पर की जा रही आलोचना के बारे में पूछे जाने पर उन्होंने कहा, ‘पश्चिमी विज्ञान होम्योपैथिक दवाओं में भौतिक सामग्री की तलाश करता है, लेकिन होम्योपैथी एक गतिशील तरीके से कार्य करती है. यदि दवाओं का उपयोग सही तरीके से किया जाता है, तो परिणाम देखे जा सकते हैं._

----------


## superidiotonline

_‘हमारे रोगियों ने होम्योपैथी के माध्यम से अपने गोइटर को गलते हुए देखा है लेकिन एलोपैथी में इनमें से अधिकांश के लिए केवल सर्जरी हीं एक मात्र उपाय है.’

चिकित्सा विशेषज्ञों की असहमति

होम्योपैथी की असरकारिका के बारे में किसी भी दावे को डेटा और साक्ष्य द्वारा भी समर्थित होना चाहिए’ चेन्नई के विजया अस्पताल के जोसेफ कहते हैं कि अभी तक कोई भी ऐसा प्रमाण नहीं है कि होम्योपैथी काम करती है और बीमारियों से लोगों को ठीक कर सकती है. वे आगे कहते हैं, ‘अगर होम्योपैथी के वास्तव में काम करने के सबूत मिलते हैं तो, सर्वप्रथम डॉक्टर हीं इसे अपनाएंगे. आख़िर हम भी चाहते हैं कि हमारे मरीज बिल्कुल ठीक और स्वस्थ हो जाएं.’_

----------


## superidiotonline

_फैक्ट चेकिंग पोर्टल ऑल्ट न्यूज़ के विज्ञान संपादक के रूप में कार्य करने वाली स्वीडन की न्यूरोसाइंटिस्ट सुमैया शेख ने अपने रिपोर्टिंग के एक भाग के रूप में होम्योपैथी और होम्योपैथिक के अकादमिक प्रकाशनों पर गहन शोध किया है.

उनका कहना है ‘वे अध्ययन (जो होम्योपैथी को प्रभावी साबित करता है) आरंभ से ही दोषपूर्ण आंकड़े पर आधारित हैं.’

‘होम्योपैथी की दवाओं की गतिशीलता को कभी भी एक यांत्रिक व्याख्या की चर्चा में लाने की कोशिश नहीं की गई, एक परिकल्पना के रूप में भी नही. ऐसा इसलिए है क्योंकि लेखक स्वयं कभी भी इस बात को नहीं जान पाते कि आख़िर दवा काम किस तरह से कर रही है. अक्सर निष्कर्षों को अत्यंत क्लिष्टता के साथ संक्षेप मे प्रस्तुत कर दिया जाता है, लेकिन जब इन्हीं अध्ययनों की सावधानीपूर्वक जांच की जाती है, तो आंकड़े निष्कर्ष में दिए गये दावे के अनुरूप नही होते. ‘शेख ने कहा._

----------


## superidiotonline

_इसके अतिरिक्त, होम्योपैथी के आलोचक यह भी दावा करते हैं, ऐसी प्रक्रियाएं जो वैज्ञानिक जटिलता को प्रदर्शित करती हैं, जैसे कि ब्लाइनडिंग, का शायद ही कभी होम्योपैथी में उपयोग किया जाता है. ब्लाइनडिंग का तात्पर्य यह है कि जब रोगी को पता नहीं होता कि उन्हें कौन सी होम्योपैथिक दवा या एलोपैथिक दी जा रही है. इसी प्रकार की एक और प्रणाली डबल-ब्लाइंडिंग है, जब डॉक्टर खुद भी दवा के बारे में नहीं जानते हैं.

उपचार की प्रभावशीलता को बिना किसी तरह के पूर्वाग्रह के साथ स्थापित करने के लिए ऐसी प्रणालियां काफ़ी महत्वपूर्ण होती हैं.

शेख ने समझाया कि कैसे शोध के उद्धरण मूल्य ’- जो विश्वसनीयता का एक तरीका है – होम्योपैथी के लेखकों या अन्य होम्योपैथ द्वारा बार-बार दोषपूर्ण अध्ययनों का हवाला देकर बढ़ा चढ़ा कर पेश किया जाता है इसकी आड़ में अन्य वैरियबल्स की अनदेखी कर दी जाती है._

----------


## superidiotonline

_हालांकि, होम्योपैथी के समर्थक विश्वसनीय शोध की कमी के बारे में दिए गये तर्कों को तत्परता से खारिज करते हैं, यह कहते हुए कि यह वैकल्पिक चिकित्सा प्रणाली के प्रति पश्चिम की उदासीनता का परिणाम है.

आयुष मंत्रालय के अंतर्गत आने वाले एक संस्थान, सेंट्रल काउंसिल फॉर रिसर्च इन होम्योपैथी के महानिदेशक डॉ. अनिल खुराना ने कहा, ‘होम्योपैथिक प्रणाली की पहुंच पश्चिमी दुनिया में अत्यंत सीमित है और एलोपैथी की तुलना में इसके विकास पर भी ज्यादा ध्यान नहीं दिया गया है.’

डॉक्टर खुराना आगे कहते हैं, ‘दवाओं की कम कीमत के कारण, इसे प्रायोजकों से निवेश भी नहीं मिल पाता. पश्चिमी देशों की सरकारों ने भी होम्योपैथी सहित वैकल्पिक चिकित्सा में धन का कभी निवेश नहीं किया. एलोपैथी के प्रति उनके अंध समर्थन ने उन्हें होम्योपैथी की प्रभावशीलता साबित करने के लिए और ज़्यादा शोध और अध्ययन में निवेश करने से रोक दिया है.’

‘हालांकि, दूसरी तरफ ब्राजील, क्यूबा और मैक्सिको जैसे कई देश हैं जहां सरकारें चिकित्सा की इस प्रणाली का समर्थन करती हैं. अमेरिका में इस चिकित्सा का प्रयोग बढ़ने लगा है और वहां के सात राज्यों ने होम्योपैथी के अभ्यास को क़ानूनी रूप से अनुमति दे दी है. यूरोप में, इटली, जर्मनी, फ्रांस और स्विट्जरलैंड सहित अधिकांश देशों में इस चिकित्सा प्रणाली की स्वीकार्यता अपने सर्वकालिक उच्च स्तर पर है.’_

----------


## superidiotonline

_हालांकि, 60 फीसदी फ्रांसीसी आबादी होम्योपैथी का उपयोग करती है फिर भी 2021 के बाद से यहां की सरकार इस प्रणाली के तहत दवाओं के लिए सार्वजनिक समर्थन को समाप्त कर देगी. इस बीच, स्विट्जरलैंड में होम्योपैथी को पारंपरिक चिकित्सा के समान दर्जा दिया गया है.

डॉक्टर खुराना के अनुसार, होम्योपैथी में प्रशिक्षण प्राप्त करने वाले छात्रों को साढ़े पांच साल के कठोर पाठ्यक्रम से गुजरना पड़ता है, जिसमें एक साल की इंटर्नशिप भी शामिल होती है और यह ‘एमबीबीएस के समकक्ष ही होती है, जहां पाठ केवल होम्योपैथी के बारे में ही नहीं होते बल्कि अन्य विषयों से भी संबंधित होते हैं, जैसा कि एलोपैथिक के मेडिकल कॉलेजों में होता है._

----------


## superidiotonline

_‘इस समय होम्योपैथी का सबसे बड़ा आधारभूत ढांचा भारत में है, क्योंकि यहां की जनता ने होम्योपैथी के लाभों को अनुभव किया है.’

आज भारत में लगभग 3 लाख पंजीकृत होमियोपैथ हैं. अनुमानित रूप से 32000 छात्र प्रत्येक वर्ष आयुष कॉलेजों में दाखिला लेते हैं, जिनमें से 13000 से अधिक छात्र होम्योपैथी का चयन करते हैं.

लेकिन इस पाठ्यक्रम का संभवतः एक अंधकारपूर्ण दूसरा पक्ष भी है.

एक प्रशिक्षित होम्योपैथ शांतनु अभ्यंकर, जो अब आधुनिक चिकित्सा पद्धति को अपना चुके हैं, ने कहा, ‘होम्योपैथी की डिग्री उन छात्रों के लिए एक आसान प्रवेश द्वार है, जो एमबीबीएस में प्रवेश करने के लिए अच्छे अंक प्राप्त नहीं करते हैं.’ यह जानने के बाद कि होम्योपैथी एक बड़ा गड़बाड़झाला है शांतनु ने आधुनिक चिकित्सा पद्धति को अपनाना ही बेहतर समझा.

अभ्यंकर खुद भी यह रास्ता अपना चुके हैं. उन्होंने होम्योपैथी पाठ्यक्रम में सिर्फ़ इसलिए प्रवेश लिया क्योंकि वह एमबीबीएस के लिए उनका स्कोर पर्याप्त नहीं था.

लेकिन अपने प्रशिक्षण के दौरान, उन्होंने महसूस किया कि उन्हें सिर्फ सिद्धांत सिखाया गया था, और इस क्षेत्र में प्रकाशित शोध पत्रों ने कभी इस बात के कोई सबूत पेश नहीं किए कि होम्योपैथी वाकई काम करती है.

उन्होने बताया, ‘होमियोपैथ को उनके नाम के साथ डॉक्टर लगाने की क़ानूनी मान्यता है और सिर्फ़ इस कारण वे अपना क्लिनिक खोल लेते हैं.’

अभ्यंकर ने अंततः एमबीबीएस की डिग्री प्राप्त की, और अब 20 वर्षों के लिए एक स्त्री रोग विशेषज्ञ के रूप में कार्यरत हैं._

----------


## superidiotonline

_प्लेसबो कैसे काम करते हैं?

कई ऐसे कारण हैं जिनसे होम्योपैथी के आलोचकों का मानना ​​है कि लोगों को लगता है कि होम्योपैथी काम करती है. इनमें से प्राथमिक कारण को रिग्रेशन टू द मीन (माध्य के लिए प्रतिगमन) कहा जाता है.

लगभग हर बीमारी का एक प्राकृतिक विकास वक्र होता है जिसमें वह समय के साथ या तो रोगी को मार देती है या खुद ही धीरे-धीरे ख़त्म हो जाती है. आमतौर पर जैसे ही बीमारी होती है, मरीज डॉक्टरों के पास चले जाते हैं. एंटीबायोटिक्स या अन्य आधुनिक दवाएं दी जाती हैं और वे हमेशा कारगर साबित नहीं हो पातीं. इसके बाद होमियोपैथ उपचार एक लंबा कोर्स निर्धारित करता है. मरीज उनका सेवन करने लगता है और रोग की प्राकृतिक अवधि के बाद उसकी बीमारी कम होने लगती है और आखिरकार मरीज ठीक हो जाता है.

रिग्रेशन के इसी सिद्धांत को कई अवसरों पर प्लेसीबो प्रयोगों में दोषपूर्ण परिणाम मिलने के पीछे कारक के रूप में उल्लेख किया जाता है. यह इस बात का भी कारण माना जाता है कि बहुत से मरीज जो कैंसर जैसी खतरनाक बीमारियों से बच जाते हैं, वे जब होमियोपैथ के पास फॉलो अप उपचार के लिए जाते हैं तो बेहतर महसूस करते हैं.

होम्योपैथ जॉय ने कहा, ‘हमने कई कैंसर रोगियों का इलाज किया है जो सभी प्रकार के कैंसर जैसे फेफड़ों के कैंसर और स्तन कैंसर से पीड़ित हैं.’_

----------


## superidiotonline

_जॉय के अनुसार ‘होम्योपैथी में जीवन को लंबा करने की क्षमता होती है. कीमोथेरेपी के साथ समस्या यह है कि कैंसर की पुनरावृत्ति (फिर से रोग होने) की संभावना बढ़ जाती है (हालांकि इस दावे के कोई पुख़्ता सबूत नहीं है), लेकिन लोग अभी भी हमेशा पहले कीमोथेरेपी के लिए जाते हैं और फिर होम्योपैथी में आते हैं. हमने कई तरह के कैंसर में रोगियों को पुनरावृत्ति से सफलतापूर्वक बचा लिया है.’

उन्होंने कहा, ‘विभिन्न रोगियों की अलग-अलग ज़रूरतें होती हैं, इसलिए हम आर्सेनिक, बेलाडोना आदि से बने विभिन्न उपचारों का उपयोग करते हैं.’

हालांकि, उन्होंने स्वीकार किया कि उन्हें कैंसर के ऐसे कोई मरीज नहीं मिले जो कीमोथेरेपी से पहले सीधे होम्योपैथी में आए हों.

रिग्रेशन टू द मीन के समान प्रभाव को बिना बाहरी सहायता वाली प्राकृतिक चिकित्सा में भी देखा जाता है, जहां शरीर की आंतरिक प्रणाली किसी बीमारी से लड़ने के लिए समय के साथ प्रतिरक्षा का निर्माण कर लेती है, और अक्सर यह होम्योपैथिक उपचार के साथ मेल खाता है._

----------


## superidiotonline

_यह भी संभव है कि रोगी अपने जीवन के पूरी तरह से अलग पहलू – जैसे कि ध्यान का एक नया तरीका – के कारण बेहतर महसूस करता है जो शरीर में औषधीय परिवर्तन को प्रेरित कर रहा है और बीमारी का इलाज कर रहा है, मरीज अक्सर होम्योपैथी का उपयोग अपने सामान्य चिकित्सा उपचार के साथ एक पूरक उपचार के रूप में भी करते हैं.

इसकी प्रभाविकता का एक कारण चिकित्सकीय परामर्श का मनोवैज्ञानिक चिकित्सकीय प्रभाव भी है. होम्योपैथिक परामर्श आमतौर पर दो घंटे तक चल सकता है और ब्रिटिश जर्नल रूममेटोलॉजी में प्रकाशित एक 2010 के अध्ययन के अनुसार  होम्योपैथी रोगियों में परिलक्षित नैदानिक ​​लाभ के लिए चिकित्सकीय परामर्श को भी कारक माना जा सकता है.

होम्योपैथी को एक तरह का प्लेसबो भी माना जाता है- यह इसलिए काम करता है क्योंकि इसे लेने वाले लोग सोचते हैं कि यह वास्तव में काम करता है. लेकिन इसके लिए दृढ़ विश्वास की आवश्यकता होती है और यह सभी उपयोगकर्ताओं के मामले में सही नहीं है. प्लेसीबो प्रभाव गहन एवं सक्रिय शोध का एक विषय है, विशेष रूप यह जानने के बाद की रोगी तब भी सकारात्मक प्रतिक्रिया देते हैं जबकि वे पहले से ही जानते हों कि उन्हें प्लेसबो दिया गया है.

लेकिन प्लेसबो प्रभाव ज्यादातर बीमारियों के लक्षणों को कम करने अथवा और दर्द के प्रबंधन में काम करने के लिए जाना जाता है, न कि वास्तविक बीमारी के इलाज के लिए. उदाहरण के लिए, कैंसर के ट्यूमर के मामले में प्लेसबो प्रभाव के तहत कोई व्यक्ति कम दर्द महसूस कर सकता है, लेकिन ट्यूमर अंदर ही अंदर उसके शरीर को ख़ाता रहता है._

----------


## superidiotonline

_हालांकि, डॉक्टर खुराना ने कहा कि यह महज एक मिथक है कि होम्योपैथी एक प्लेसबो के रूप में काम करती है. उन्होंने बताया, ‘आधुनिक चिकित्सा में भारत के शीर्ष अनुसंधान संस्थान माने जाने वाले, एम्स, स्कूल ऑफ ट्रॉपिकल मेडिसिन, कोलकाता, और बोस इंस्टीट्यूट, कोलकाता व अन्य ने इस मिथक को दूर करने के लिए कि ये दवाएं केवल प्लेसीबो हैं, प्री-क्लिनिकल ट्रायल (मनुष्यों पर होने वाले क्लिनिकल परीक्षण से पहले के परीक्षण) किए हैं’

‘इस तरह के परीक्षणों के दावों को मान्य बनाने के लिए पर्याप्त रूप से डॉक्युमेंट्स तैयार किए गये हैं और ये अध्ययन अंतर्राष्ट्रीय सहकर्मी-समीक्षित पत्रिकाओं (पियर रिव्यूड जरनल्स) में प्रकाशित भी हुए हैं.’

हालांकि, इनमें से कुछ अध्ययनों में होम्योपैथी की प्रभावकारिता के बारे में कुछ भी नहीं कहा गया है. इसके बजाय, बोस इंस्टीट्यूट सहित पश्चिम बंगाल के शोधकर्ताओं के एक अध्ययन में इन दवाओं के ‘स्पंदन और बिजली के समान गुणों’ के बारे में बात की गई है.

दिप्रिंट ने इस बारे में टिप्पणी के लिए एम्स और भारतीय चिकित्सा अनुसंधान परिषद के प्रमुखों से भी संपर्क किया लेकिन उन्होंने कोई जवाब नहीं दिया.

अभ्यंकर ने कहा, ‘होम्योपैथी सिर्फ़ रोगों के लक्षणों का इलाज करती है जबकि आधुनिक चिकित्सा इसके मूल कारणों का इलाज करती है. आधुनिक चिकित्सा किसी भी बीमारी की भविष्यवाणी और रोकथाम भी कर सकती है, लेकिन होम्योपैथी लक्षणों के प्रकट होने के बाद ही उनका इलाज कर सकती है.’_

----------


## superidiotonline

_एडजार्ड अर्न्स्ट, एक जर्मन अकादमिक चिकित्सक जो पूरक और वैकल्पिक चिकित्सा के विशेषज्ञ माने जाते हैं ने बताया है कि आम लोगों को होम्योपैथिक उपचार एक हानिरहित प्लेसिबो की तरह लग सकता है, लेकिन कई बार वे अप्रत्यक्ष नुकसान का कारण भी बनते हैं,

अर्न्स्ट के अनुसार, ‘अगर एक गंभीर रूप से बीमार व्यक्ति का होम्योपैथी के द्वारा अप्रभावी इलाज किया जाता है और एक प्रकार से उसे प्रभावी उपचार से वंचित कर दिया जाता है, तो उसकी बीमारी का पर्याप्त उपचार नहीं हो पाता जो उसके लिए अनावश्यक पीड़ा का कारण बनता है. इसी तरह अगर एक होमियोपैथ मरीज को टीकाकरण के खिलाफ सलाह देता है – जैसा कि कई होमियोपैथ अक्सर करते हैं – तो वह सार्वजनिक स्वास्थ्य को खतरे में डालता है. यदि कोई होम्योपैथ बेअसर उपचार के लिए शुल्क लेता है, तो वह अपने रोगी को वित्तीय नुकसान पहुंचाता है.’

हालांकि, वर्तमान में होम्योपैथ भारत के स्वास्थ्य सेवा के पिरामिडनुमा ढांचे में अनौपचारिक सामुदायिक देखभाल (इनफॉर्मल कम्यूनिटी केयर) की एक महत्वपूर्ण भूमिका निभाते हैं.

अभ्यंकर ने कहा, ‘हमारे पास आधुनिक चिकित्सा के तहत नर्स, सुपर स्पेशियलिटी नर्स, वार्ड ऑफिसर, डॉक्टर तो हैं, लेकिन बहुत कम फिजियोथेरेपिस्ट या प्रशिक्षित काउंसलर हैं. क्योंकि वे (होमियोपैथ) डॉक्टर माने जाते हैं, इसलिए अक्सर इस जरूरत को पूरा करते हैं.’_

----------


## superidiotonline

_आयुष मंत्रालय के तहत, होम्योपैथी आयुर्वेद के बाद चिकित्सा की दूसरी सबसे अधिक वित्त पोषित प्रणाली है, लेकिन अर्न्स्ट का कहना है कि इस पर इतना ध्यान देने की आवश्यकता नहीं है.

वे कहते हैं, ‘होम्योपैथी न तो जैविक रूप से प्रभावी है और न हीं अब तक उपलब्ध सबसे बेहतर साक्ष्य के अनुसार चिकित्सकीय रूप से कारगर. इसलिए, सरकारी अनुदान की बात तो दूर है, होम्योपैथी में अनुसंधान के लिए धन देना प्रतिष्ठित संगठनों के एजेंडे में भी नहीं होना चाहिए.

उनका यह भी कहना है, ‘अनुसंधान के लिए फंडिंग की वैसे ही काफ़ी कमी है. इसलिए, सरकारों और अन्य फंडिंग निकायों का एक नैतिक और कानूनी कर्तव्य है कि वे उत्पादक परिणाम देने की ज़्यादा पूर्व संभावना वाली परियोजनाओं पर पैसे खर्च करें.’_

----------


## superidiotonline

_शेख कहती हैं, ‘वैकल्पिक चिकित्सा संवीक्षा, जांच और सहकर्मियों द्वारा समीक्षा के लिए पूरी तरह खुली होनी चाहिए और इसे अनुसंधान के उन सभी सिद्धांतों का पालन करना चाहिए जैसे कि साक्ष्य आधारित चिकित्सा में होता है. अपने आप को मुख्यधारा से विलग करके और कठिन चुनौतियों को स्वीकार करने में असमर्थता दिखा कर वैकल्पिक चिकित्सा उस हाल मे स्वयं पहुंची है जहां वह अभी है. उस यंत्रणा और जैव रासायनिक मार्ग को पता करना काफ़ी महत्वपूर्ण हो सकता है जिसके तहत जड़ी-बूटियों को सूजन रोधी बनाया जाता है.

लेकिन अनुसंधान अक्सर शोध के पूरी तरह से संपन्न होने से पहले ही त्वरित परिणामों और विपणन पर केंद्रित हो जाता है, क्योंकि विश्वास प्रमाणों से ऊपर स्थान बना लेता है.

हिमानी चांदना से मिले इनपुट्स के साथ

सुनंदा रंजन द्वारा संपादित

*प्लेसबो एक तरह का निष्क्रिय पदार्थ या उपचार है जिसका कोई चिकित्सीय महत्व नहीं होता है.

(इस ख़बर को अंग्रेजी में पढ़ने के लिए यहां क्लिक करें)
_
----------------------------
साभार: दिप्रिंट

----------


## superidiotonline

तो इस प्रकार *'दिप्रिंट'* में प्रकाशित लेख *'दिल को खुश करने को होम्योपैथी अच्छी है, कोरोनावायरस तो छोड़िए, ये किसी मर्ज की दवा नहीं'* में होम्योपैथी की धज्जियाँ उड़ाई गई हैं तथा *'आल्टन्यूज़'* में प्रकाशित लेख *'फ़ैक्ट-चेक: आयुष क्वाथ या काढ़ा COVID-19 से लड़ने के लिए इम्यूनिटी ‘बूस्ट’ नहीं करता'* में आयुर्वेद की धज्जियाँ उड़ाई गई हैं। यहाँ पर ध्यान देने योग्य बात यह है कि दोनों ही लेखों में एक बात उभयनिष्ठ (Common) है। वह यह कि *'आल्टन्यूज़'* में प्रकाशित लेख *'डॉ० सुमैया शेख'* द्वारा लिखा गया है जो *'आल्टन्यूज़'* की संस्थापिका होने के साथ-साथ उसकी सम्पादिका भी हैं।

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

*'दिप्रिंट'* में प्रकाशित लेख *'दिल को खुश करने को होम्योपैथी अच्छी है, कोरोनावायरस तो छोड़िए, ये किसी मर्ज की दवा नहीं'* में *'डॉ० सुमैया शेख'* के शोध का भी हवाला दिया गया है। संक्षेप में- दोनों ही लेखों में *'डॉ० सुमैया शेख'* का नाम उभयनिष्ठ है। जैसा कि हमने बताया कि आधुनिक विज्ञान भूत-प्रेत, तंत्र-मंत्र, ज्योतिष तो क्या, ईश्वर को भी नहीं मानता। अतः होमियोपैथी और आयुर्वेद को मानने का सवाल ही नहीं उठता। तंत्र शास्त्र के अनुसार इसमें वस्तुओं में निहित अदृश्य शक्ति कार्य करती है। ठीक इसी प्रकार यदि होमियोपैथी में भी वस्तुओं की अदृश्य शक्ति निहित है तो इसमें आश्चर्य करने की क्या बात? बहुत कम लोग जानते होंगे कि कुछ लोगों ने होमियोपैथी द्वारा रोगी को दवा दिए बिना दूरस्थ चिकित्सा प्रदान करने की नई पद्धति ईजाद करने का दावा भी किया है। यह बिल्कुल तंत्र विद्या सरीखा है। यही नहीं, होमियोपैथी की एक अंग्रेज़ी की किताब में होमियोपैथी दवाओं का सम्बन्ध विभिन्न ग्रहों से स्थापित किया गया है। कुछ लोगों का यह भी दावा है कि प्रतिकूल ग्रहों को अनुकूल बनाने के लिए होमियोपैथी की दवाएँ ग्रहण की जा सकती हैं।

----------


## superidiotonline

होमियोपैथी की कार्यक्षमता के बारे में सवाल उठाते हुए *'दिप्रिंट'* में प्रकाशित लेख *'दिल को खुश करने को होम्योपैथी अच्छी है, कोरोनावायरस तो छोड़िए, ये किसी मर्ज की दवा नहीं'* में लिखा गया है कि *'लोगों को लगता है कि होम्योपैथी काम करती है और इसका कारण रिग्रेशन टू द मीन (माध्य के लिए प्रतिगमन) बताया गया है।'* इसके अनुक्रम में यह तर्क दिया गया है कि *'लगभग हर बीमारी का एक प्राकृतिक विकास वक्र होता है जिसमें वह समय के साथ या तो रोगी को मार देती है या खुद ही धीरे-धीरे ख़त्म हो जाती है। होमियोपैथिक उपचार के लम्बे कोर्स के कारण रोग की प्राकृतिक अवधि के बाद उसकी बीमारी अपने आप कम होने लगती है और आखिरकार मरीज ठीक होकर यह समझता है कि होमियोपैथिक उपचार के कारण रोग ठीक हो गया।'* यहाँ पर यह बता दें कि विकीपीडिया के अनुसार *'विसूचिका या आम बोलचाल मे हैजा (Cholera), जिसे एशियाई महामारी के रूप में भी जाना जाता है, उन ज्ञात रोगों मे से एक है जो बहुत तेजी से घातक असर करते हैं। इसके सबसे गंभीर रूप में रोग के लक्षणों की शुरुआत के एक घंटे के भीतर ही, एक स्वस्थ व्यक्ति का रक्तचाप घटकर निम्न रक्तचाप के स्तर तक पहुँच सकता है और संक्रमित मरीज को अगर चिकित्सा प्रदान नहीं की जाये तो वो तीन घंटे के अन्दर मर सकता है।'* इसका अर्थ यह हुआ कि हैजा का प्राकृतिक विकास वक्र बहुत छोटा होता है, क्योंकि यह तीन घंटे के अन्दर ही रोगी को मार देता है। अतः यह स्पष्ट है कि किसी भी चिकित्सा पद्धति से हैजा का इलाज तीन घंटे के अन्दर ही हो जाना चाहिए और चिकित्सा का परिणाम जानने के लिए बहुत लम्बी अवधि तक प्रतीक्षा करने की भी कोई आवश्यकता नहीं है। होमियोपैथी के एक वरिष्ठ चिकित्सक के अनुसार हैजा के इलाज में जो दवा कारगर है वह है *'आर्सेनिक एल्बम'*।

----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## superidiotonline

यह वही दवा है जिसका सुझाव आयुष मंत्रालय ने कोरोना वायरस के लिए दिया है। होमियोपैथी के चिकित्सकों के अनुसार हैजा के मामलों में *'आर्सेनिक एल्बम'* की खुराक़ और पोटेन्सी चिकित्सक तय करता है। यह दवा बच्चों पर भी कारगर होती है। *'लोगों को लगता है कि होम्योपैथी काम करती है'* -जैसा सिद्धान्त बच्चों पर लागू नहीं होता। अतः यह स्पष्ट है कि होमियोपैथी कारगर है। बच्चों को क्या पता कि किस चिकित्सा पद्धति की दवा दी जा रही है। रही बात आयुर्वेद की, तो हैजा के मामलों में  एक चिरपरिचित आयुर्वेदिक दवा है- *'अमृतधारा'*।

----------


## superidiotonline



----------

